# Painted my spokes



## regallowlow187

this was my spare that had rusty spokes and nipples, and Ive always wanted color matched wheels, so thought what do I have to lose by trying this, till I get extra loot. any pointers on keeping the paint from flaking down the road? Im going to prep the others better and prolly clear coat will help, this isnt a daily so no bad weather to mess them up, just normal washes :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker

Not to shabby...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i have 3 set's that are painted dishes i cleared them :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 24 2008, 02:39 PM~10728601
> *this was my spare that had rusty spokes and nipples, and Ive always wanted color matched wheels, so thought what do I have to lose by trying this, till I get extra loot. any pointers on keeping the paint from flaking down the road? Im going to prep the others better and prolly clear coat will help, this isnt a daily so no bad weather to mess them up, just normal washes  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


interesting looking wheel chips.


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## malomonte




----------



## excalibur

looks good man, I THINK I see some spots on the hub that didnt get enough paint on them though. it looks like there are some silver spots.


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 24 2008, 08:04 PM~10730394
> *interesting looking wheel chips.
> *


Thanks, the fender emblems are a perfect fit :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Damn you did a pretty good job I like how the color is a hint not all noticable. did you mask inbetween the spokes as well?? If not you still did the humps where the nipples mount so like I said looks good


----------



## ChargeIt2DaGame

damn who anodized them joints for u? That is a good match. Yea i see whatch sayin pimpin, paintin them hoes would take all day you woul need a lot of brushes


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by ChargeIt2DaGame_@May 25 2008, 01:20 PM~10733519
> *damn who anodized them joints for u? That is a good match.  Yea i see whatch sayin pimpin, paintin them hoes would take all day you woul need a lot of brushes
> *


 :uh:


----------



## regallowlow187

desided to do all 4, yeah I just taped right up to the bottom of the nipples to keep the chrome hump


----------



## regallowlow187

Im happy with it, hope they last all summer, they look better in person 















Now just need some new tires :angry:


----------



## wintonrogelio209

WOW,,,,,,,LOOKS VERRY NICE BRO.......


----------



## DarknessWithin

:0 Not bad at all. As far as flaking and prep, you said you'd prep the others better? 

What did you do to prep this rim?


----------



## foey

a guy on here did up his for this one station wagon they built for that one movie with the Grizzwald family. Anyhow, the guy first sprayed on some of that self etching primer to the spokes, then sprayed with the paint. I guess putting some clear coat won't hurt. :dunno: should help protect the paint for the wipe downs.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 25 2008, 03:42 PM~10734032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Theres the key ingredients to getting any job done BEER :biggrin: Damn they look good in those closeup pics


----------



## excalibur

you did a very good job of taping up below the nipples. a lot of people paint theirs and dont tape that well. yours look very nice.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2008, 11:23 PM~10736287
> *Theres the key ingredients to getting any job done BEER :biggrin:  Damn they look good in those closeup pics
> *



The beer, or the wheels? :biggrin:


----------



## regallowlow187

:biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

looks good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@May 25 2008, 11:35 PM~10736749
> *The beer, or the wheels? :biggrin:
> *


BOTH :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## acosta512

Looking real good!


----------



## DUKES IE

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 30 2008, 07:36 PM~10774407
> *Looking real good!
> *


----------



## drgndawagn

what type of paint did u use


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 25 2008, 07:32 PM~10735319
> *a guy on here did up his for this one station wagon they built for that one movie with the Grizzwald family. Anyhow, the guy first sprayed on some of that self etching primer to the spokes, then sprayed with the paint. I guess putting some clear coat won't hurt. :dunno: should help protect the paint for the wipe downs.
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

chaddyb did it to his truxter build. RIP truxter!


----------



## big t on d'z

heres a pic of mine i painted
i'll try to post more later


----------



## TYTE9D

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@May 25 2008, 06:16 PM~10735211
> *:0  Not bad at all. As far as flaking and prep, you said you'd prep the others better?
> 
> What did you do to prep this rim?
> *


X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

So how do the wheels look today??


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 03:50 PM~12422296
> *So how do the wheels look today??
> *


x2 That's a good question. :biggrin:


----------



## regallowlow187

Ill take sum pics later, but I think they held up ok, I woulda took more time and preped them a lil more, I just did a quick job to get em done, but I noticed a few little spots flaking and from washing them thin/fading areas, but all in all Im happy with them,


----------



## FatBoYz85

makes me want to paint mine now.to bad my car is still primer
good job tho uffin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

heres my 13's.useing them as a daily.the chrome was all faded with rusty nipples


----------



## 78 calais

idk how to post pics but here is wat i did just for the hell of it wat you think?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78 calais

idk how to post pics but here is wat i did just for the hell of it wat you think?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FatBoYz85

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Dec 15 2008, 12:31 AM~12432118
> *idk how to post pics but here is wat i did just for the hell of it wat you think?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you paint the spokes too?
How?


----------



## 78 calais

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Dec 15 2008, 09:46 AM~12433834
> *Did you paint the spokes too?
> How?
> *


ALOTTA PREP WRK HOMIE LOL I CAN POST A PIC OF ONE IN PRGRESS TO SHOW YOU HOW I DID IT ITS NOT EASY DA WAY I DID MINE CUZ I DIDNT WANT TO PAINT MY HUB LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DOES AND YA I DID EVERY OTHER SPOKE AND THE ONLY REASON I PAINTED THE DISH IS CAUSE THE GOLD FADED MORE TO COME DOE IMMA PINSTRIPE THEM TOO JUST FOR THE HELL OF IT LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

i would think it would be hard to paint the hub but not the spokes or nipples. Was thinkin about covering them all with straws and masking tape to cover them but that shit would take for ever


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Dec 15 2008, 07:54 PM~12438737
> *i would think it would be hard to paint the hub but not the spokes or nipples. Was thinkin about covering them all with straws and masking tape to cover them but that shit would take for ever
> *


yea i think imma put black straw on 28 spokes on sum chinas and put some dayton emblems on em
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

From this:










TO:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 15 2008, 08:58 PM~12439557
> *From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, killer flake job :thumbsup:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Dec 15 2008, 09:56 PM~12439531
> *yea i think imma put black straw on 28 spokes on sum chinas and put some dayton emblems on em
> :biggrin:
> *



Negative


----------



## FatBoYz85

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Dec 15 2008, 07:44 PM~12438619
> *ALOTTA PREP WRK HOMIE LOL I CAN POST A PIC OF ONE IN PRGRESS TO SHOW YOU HOW I DID IT ITS NOT EASY DA WAY I DID MINE CUZ I DIDNT WANT TO PAINT MY HUB LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DOES AND YA I DID EVERY OTHER SPOKE AND THE ONLY REASON I PAINTED THE DISH IS CAUSE THE GOLD FADED MORE TO COME DOE IMMA PINSTRIPE THEM TOO JUST FOR THE HELL OF IT LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pics are always good :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 calais

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Dec 15 2008, 09:18 PM~12440626
> *pics are always good :thumbsup:
> *


ILL POST SUM ASAP


----------



## FatBoYz85

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Dec 15 2008, 11:28 PM~12441468
> *ILL POST SUM ASAP
> *


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Dec 15 2008, 09:48 PM~12440166
> *Negative
> *


they will look like 72's. lol


----------



## regallowlow187

heres a few shitty pics from today. the glare from the flash and the chrome make them look all fucked up and discolored, but they still shine and look good in person


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 25 2008, 10:47 AM~10733003
> *Thanks, the fender emblems are a perfect fit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pretty slick :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 15 2008, 08:58 PM~12439557
> *From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 nice


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Dec 20 2008, 08:40 AM~12482664
> *heres a few shitty pics from today. the glare from the flash and the chrome make them look all fucked up and discolored, but they still shine and look good in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They still look good.


----------



## regallowlow187

Thanks


----------



## THEBOXX

i painted these


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## FatBoYz85

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Dec 20 2008, 06:42 PM~12484886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i painted these
> *


 :0 how did you paint them without gettin paint on the hub?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Dec 22 2008, 09:59 PM~12503393
> *:0 how did you paint them without gettin paint on the hub?
> *


x2, painted them one at a time?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Anybody use straws? :0


----------



## Navarro_Customs

some rims i did for a homie


----------



## bigwilllowkey

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Dec 22 2008, 08:59 PM~12503393
> *:0 how did you paint them without gettin paint on the hub?
> *


X2 I WANT TO KNOW HOW ITS DONE ALSO??? :dunno:


----------



## LOWASME

:0 

heres some pics of mine that painted from this past summer :biggrin: 

Frist, the b4 pics









































This didn't come that good,Fuck it,I do't Care any :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin bumpers

what do you guys do to prep the rims before laying down paint and do you use profesional guns to do it i wan to do it for my 13's but dont know if i gotta scuff the chrome first and primer and all that can some of you help out i just want to do the ring and leave the spokes chrome


----------



## 78 calais

> _Originally posted by scrapin bumpers_@Dec 26 2008, 11:16 AM~12530556
> *what do you guys do to prep the rims before laying down paint and do you use profesional guns to do it i wan to do it for my 13's but dont know if i gotta scuff the chrome first and primer and all that can some of you help out i just want to do the ring and leave the spokes chrome
> *


all i did was clean with auto strip then windex and sprayed i used can i bought the transparent paint to make em look anodized :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THEBOXX

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Dec 22 2008, 10:59 PM~12503393
> *:0 how did you paint them without gettin paint on the hub?
> *


used thin strips of blue tape and vasiline


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

damn I had gotten some center golds off of a buddy for like 85 bux with remington tires in real good shape and I"m kicking myself in the ass bad for selling them


----------



## 81cutty

i just got these blue iodized ones i wanna get the lip painted white cause the lips r kinda peeling off. the pic of this one aint that bad


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Dec 26 2008, 03:52 PM~12532098
> *used thin strips of blue tape and vasiline
> *


That blue painters tape works good. Easy to remove when you're done.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 28 2008, 03:46 PM~12544789
> *i just got these blue iodized ones i wanna get the lip painted white cause the lips r kinda peeling off. the pic of this one aint that bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I heard you can use air craft stripper if you want to make it a chrome lip thats just what I heard someone said they did it with some white dish spokes


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Dec 26 2008, 04:36 PM~12531997
> *all i did was clean with auto strip then windex and sprayed i used can i bought the transparent paint to make em look anodized  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Do they look like a window to you *****? (the wash :biggrin: )


----------



## latinx4life

here are a set that i painted i got them from my primo for free the gold was starting to fade and rust so what the hell. let me know what you think


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

Hell yea this is a badass topic ima try and do it for my ride :biggrin:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 28 2008, 03:46 PM~12544789
> *i just got these blue iodized ones i wanna get the lip painted white cause the lips r kinda peeling off. the pic of this one aint that bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have you tried a lighter blue or have you seen the lighter blue painted wires like this? I am wondering how if would look if I did those to the 18's I got a while back. They look rusted like the ones farther below that were painted red.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Dec 20 2008, 10:40 AM~12482664
> *heres a few shitty pics from today. the glare from the flash and the chrome make them look all fucked up and discolored, but they still shine and look good in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of paint is that? I want to do my 18's EXACTLY like THAT ONE!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

who all used spray paint compared to automotive paint?? I want to paint the dish on some motorcycle wheels and am debating if I want to do it or not. I was thinking of leaving the chrome underneath and using spray paint incase I want to go back to chrome wheels I can remove the spray paint easier anybody think this is an okay Idea??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by latinx4life_@Feb 3 2009, 01:15 AM~12890414
> *here are a set that i painted i got them from my primo for free the gold was starting to fade and rust so what the hell. let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice job and real nice color.


----------



## lincolnswanga

I PAINTED MY RIMS TOO LIKE THAT AND ITS BEEN ABOUT 4 MONTHS RIDIN LIKE THAT DAILY DRIVER WORK AND BACK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 4 2009, 06:25 AM~12901861
> *who all used spray paint compared to automotive paint?? I want to paint the dish on some motorcycle wheels and am debating if I want to do it or not. I was thinking of leaving the chrome underneath and using spray paint incase I want to go back to chrome wheels I can remove the spray paint easier anybody think this is an okay Idea??
> *


anyone?


----------



## lincolnswanga

i used spray paint from autozone and primer first


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

ttmft


----------



## latinx4life

i used a model car spray can candy red :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by latinx4life_@Feb 5 2009, 04:11 PM~12918001
> *i used a model car spray can candy red :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Feb 5 2009, 11:36 AM~12914320
> *i used spray paint from autozone and primer first
> *


sounds good being that my dish is chrome on them and the spokes and nipples and hub are all different types of metal I'm gonna paint the whole center of the rim instead and leave the dish chrome should be a little different as well I'll post pics when I get them done


----------



## regallowlow187

Ill have to look to see if I still have a can around to see exactally what kind it was, it was from a auto parts store, in the touch up paint section (by like body work, bondo, wax, polish, etc) just a regualr size spray can, tons of colors to choose from


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by latinx4life_@Feb 5 2009, 06:11 PM~12918001
> *i used a model car spray can candy red :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so how long have they been painted and are they still holding up?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I painted these last night


----------



## Switchblade

I gotta get ahold of a pair of shitty ass rims and do this, awesome idea.


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Feb 5 2009, 11:36 AM~12914320
> *i used spray paint from autozone and primer first
> *


Clear coat?


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Dec 20 2008, 11:40 AM~12482664
> *heres a few shitty pics from today. the glare from the flash and the chrome make them look all fucked up and discolored, but they still shine and look good in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks good Bro !!

I have some 20 inch gold center wires, that have some rust, ive been thinking of painting them.


----------



## lincolnswanga

i scuffed them up with wetsand paper then taped them up with blue painters tape and newspaper then i used that cheap ass dollar primer from wal mart and then i put like 3 coats of spray paint from autozone and ive been rolling like this for about 4 months now


----------



## HectorDaCockyPenis

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 8 2009, 08:37 PM~12945852
> *looks good Bro !!
> 
> I have some 20 inch gold center wires, that have some rust, ive been thinking of painting them.
> *


what color is that he's using?


----------



## montecarlo84

wat kind of spray paint u use????


----------



## 1SICK8T4

GREAT IDEAS!!!  

Is anyone clearcoating after paint? 
How long has it been holding up w/out clearcoat?


----------



## lincolnswanga

nah homie i didnt use no clear at all just primer and paint its been holding for about 4 months


----------



## regallowlow187

Heres the paint and clear I used on mine, seemed to work good, I did primer them first.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 22 2008, 10:26 PM~12504445
> *Anybody use straws?  :0
> *


i got a homie that used straws. jack in the box blue baby :biggrin:

at first i thouht he was bullshitting, until he pulled one off. i would of never known.


----------



## latinx4life

I only did it a couple of weeks ago i used clear but no primer so far so good they went on my 84 caprice dont drive it much maybe 5miles a day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

I just painted a test rim to try this out: 
i just did a quik clean on the rim didnt get all the dirt out, heres the first shot of primer: (i used an adhesive promoter first)









first coat of base:



























Finished product:
















I put 2 coats of clear just to see how it thick not to go for my rims,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Here is another pic of my spokes painted on my bike


----------



## AyceeKay

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Feb 12 2009, 03:42 PM~12985592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put 2 coats of clear just to see how it thick not to go for my rims,
> *


Looks like some overspray on the nips towards the bottom. but good overall.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 24 2008, 01:39 PM~10728601











































Damm homie they look good! ANYONE WANT TO SALE THERE RUSTED SPOKES :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

I PAINTED THESE WITH BULDOG PAINT PROMOTER AND THEN USED WALMART GOLSS BLACK NO PRIMER NO CLEAR AND THEN PINSTRIPED THEM TO MATCH THE CAR THEY LOOKED GREAT UNTILL I SOLD THE CAR ALMOST 2 YEARS LATER


----------



## HectorDaCockyPenis

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Feb 11 2009, 05:53 PM~12976198
> *Heres the paint and clear I used on mine, seemed to work good, I did primer them first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol, of course. They came out SICK!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 21 2009, 12:03 AM~13065193
> *I PAINTED THESE WITH BULDOG PAINT PROMOTER AND THEN USED WALMART GOLSS BLACK NO PRIMER NO CLEAR AND THEN PINSTRIPED THEM TO MATCH THE CAR THEY LOOKED GREAT UNTILL I SOLD THE CAR ALMOST 2 YEARS LATER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn dont see those that often :0


----------



## drgndawagn

hey there i would like to paint my rims too so i have some ?s 
how do i prep the rims the right way like what should i do or not do 
and primer what type of primer should i use 
and whats the best paint to use is in a spary can


----------



## pacific coast

Today i reshot my roadsters. I used Krylon X metals spray paint found @ Wal mart. After stripping off the old blue paint i used super fine steel wool to shine the rims up. Follwed by wax & grease remover. Then it took 4 coats to get the shade i wanted. Each coat gets a bit darker btw. Mid coat is blue & green micro flakes followed by a 3rd coat of clear. The clear is automotive show with my touch up gun...
































































heres the before...& during pic..


----------



## lincolnswanga

damn those rims look real good almost look powder coated bad azz


----------



## matttatts

i painted this a week or so ago :biggrin: 











or wait maybey thats not realy what you meant :twak: :tongue:


----------



## HectorDaCockyPenis

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Feb 25 2009, 11:16 PM~13115283
> *Today i reshot my roadsters. I used Krylon X metals spray paint found @ Wal mart. After stripping off the old blue paint i used super fine steel wool to shine the rims up. Follwed by wax & grease remover. Then it took 4 coats to get the shade i wanted. Each coat gets a bit darker btw. Mid coat is blue & green micro flakes followed by a 3rd coat of clear. The clear is automotive show with my touch up gun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the before...& during pic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get that paint at?


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 24 2008, 02:39 PM~10728601
> *this was my spare that had rusty spokes and nipples, and Ive always wanted color matched wheels, so thought what do I have to lose by trying this, till I get extra loot. any pointers on keeping the paint from flaking down the road? Im going to prep the others better and prolly clear coat will help, this isnt a daily so no bad weather to mess them up, just normal washes  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dig them wheel chips homie!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## CADDY92480

I DID TOO SPRAY PAINTED A SPARE WIRE WHEEL I HAD ON A BLOWN TIRE AND I USED THE KRYLON X METALS PAINT


----------



## regallowlow187

Thanks everyone, damn didnt think this topic would stay alive, but glad to see others painting rims too


----------



## foey

got the wrong blue and coat for my rims yesterday... I did a test paint on the back... does anyone give a shit about the back part... it's a daily so I doubt it, but w.e.

it looked like this rim (the one of the right)










I got the new stuffs today, just missing some paints but good enough for one... will post after I get it done today (it's the back again).


----------



## baggedout81

I'm diggin that X metal shit.Any one got a set of 100's 13x7 layin around im ready to paint :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull

these were really fucked up i used duplicolor paint. i sprayed the spokes with straight Zep degreaser then cleaned them then painted them


----------



## foey

something I noticed yesterday also when I did the wheel coating thing, it improved the chrome lip (which I left alone) looking VERY much better than it did when I got them.


----------



## pacific coast

Onelowbull- the maroon color looks good on the wheels. I got the other 2 rims shot yesterday...4 coats of X metals & 3 coats of clear. With this paint a few light coats is all it takes.
































Remember i got this paint @ Wal mart & it comes out nice. Make sure you shoot a good clear over it though.


----------



## 80GRAND

HERE'S SOME I DID TODAY WITH SOME RATTLE CANS AND THEY ARE PEARL WHITE TO MATCH THE CAR PAINTED AND PINSTRIPED


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 7 2009, 09:24 PM~13213195
> *HERE'S SOME I DID TODAY WITH SOME RATTLE CANS AND THEY ARE PEARL WHITE TO MATCH THE CAR PAINTED AND PINSTRIPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Turned out good,like the pinstripe to.How did you get it so strait?
Is that smoke in the right top hand of the first picture?Looks crazy


----------



## foey

okay so 2 of the wheels I have are finished, what are you guys using when you clean them?


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 8 2009, 12:12 AM~13213558
> *Turned out good,like the pinstripe to.How did you get it so strait?
> Is that smoke in the right top hand of the first picture?Looks crazy
> *


YUP SHUR IS I WAS SMOKING A CIG. AND MY CAMERA CAUGHT IT


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 8 2009, 12:42 AM~13213764
> *okay so 2 of the wheels I have are finished, what are you guys using when you clean them?
> *


 I CLEAN EM WITH SIMPLE GREEN FIRST GET EM NICE THEM I HIT EM WITH NAVEL JELLY TO GET ANY RUST OFF AND THEM SOAP AND WATER DRY EM OFF WITH AIR HOSE TAPE EM OFF SPRAY BULLDOG PAINT PROMOTER AND THEM PAINT


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 7 2009, 11:54 PM~13213848
> *I CLEAN EM WITH SIMPLE GREEN FIRST GET EM NICE THEM I HIT EM WITH NAVEL JELLY TO GET ANY RUST OFF AND THEM SOAP AND WATER DRY EM OFF WITH AIR HOSE TAPE EM OFF SPRAY BULLDOG PAINT PROMOTER AND THEM PAINT
> *


lol, no I mean when your finished with them. I know that they won't be clean for long. What do you use to clean them then? Regular wheel cleaner? I know you can't really use the Eagle 1 anymore (well I can't I clear coated the chrome area I left).


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 7 2009, 11:42 PM~13213764
> *okay so 2 of the wheels I have are finished, what are you guys using when you clean them?
> *


wheel cleaner i never stopped using it and it never peeled


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 8 2009, 01:19 AM~13214469
> *wheel cleaner i never stopped using it and it never peeled
> *


nice. I put 4 coats of clear so I was hoping it would get a better shine from the cleaner.


----------



## 80GRAND

i never use wheel cleaner anyway's just soap and water does just fine


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 8 2009, 01:06 AM~13214677
> *nice. I put 4 coats of clear so I was hoping it would get a better shine from the cleaner.
> *


Let's see em :nicoderm:


----------



## execchefmak

i got some painted spokes that are starting to flake, came on the car when i bought it. what can i use to strip this old paint off that would work good and be easy. dont want to pull them off if i dont need to.


----------



## execchefmak

i got some painted spokes that are starting to flake, came on the car when i bought it. what can i use to strip this old paint off that would work good and be easy. dont want to pull them off if i dont need to.


----------



## lo-flo-rida

did mine for the first time


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 8 2009, 10:35 AM~13215787
> *Let's see em :nicoderm:
> *


should have photos tomorrow.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 8 2009, 08:21 PM~13220033
> *should have photos tomorrow.
> *


SWEET


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

nice...im doing my rusted center golds i got for $35 bucks for sure...!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

Some rims me and a homeboy did for his ride :biggrin:


----------



## foey

have to wait till the weekend, swamped at work.


----------



## cutdog1978

i painted my wifes wheels because of this topic and to save money. i dont regret painting the wheels. they turned out really nice. the guy who started this topic with the impala inspired me to paint her wheels. my wife calls her lac tweet deville


----------



## JRO

Heres some I did last summer. The gold was rusted a little and faded. So I painted them HOK Limetime to match the green on my Caddy.





































Didnt like them on the car so they were only on for about 2 weeks.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## pacific coast

Awesome work by all. Painting the rims makes them alomost new again. Heres a close up of 1 of mine...


----------



## execchefmak

i got some painted spokes that are starting to flake, came on the car when i bought it. what can i use to strip this old paint off that would work good and be easy. dont want to pull them off if i dont need to.


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Mar 11 2009, 12:10 PM~13247928
> *i painted my wifes wheels because of this topic and to save money. i dont regret painting the wheels. they turned out really nice. the guy who started this topic with the impala inspired me to paint her wheels. my wife calls her lac tweet deville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bart

I used Duplicolor metalcast to anodize my rims.. too bad i aint got any pics..  but that paint would go right over the chrome so you dont need to primer.. i then used clear coat and they came out CLEAN!!!


----------



## FatBoYz85

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 11 2009, 12:28 PM~13248643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt like them on the car so they were only on for about 2 weeks.
> *


that looks badass :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Mar 17 2009, 03:35 AM~13302253
> *that looks badass :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man. But I think it would of been better with just green spokes.


----------



## Psycho631

up uffin:


----------



## 29775

not bad... pretty clean unless you look at it with a microscope... like the color


----------



## foey

as promised and sorry for the wait. 
Abas; hell yeah. Once you get close enough you can tell but from a far your good. 
Although the ones I got for free weren't that great, after painting them, well I can cruise happy. 









close up









third one I'm working on soon.


----------



## regalman85

damn looks pretty good except for the curb check :biggrin:


----------



## foey

I know huh :roflmao: I'm glad they still hold air though.


----------



## groundedelegance

NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 313Rider

where can i get navel jelly


----------



## punkandy311

I painted my pans and spinners and this is the final product.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 313Rider_@May 11 2009, 02:59 PM~13854285
> *where can i get navel jelly
> *


Hardware store, home depot


----------



## SwAnGiN88

going to be painting my rims


----------



## caddy_kid84

theres special clear for chinas so that they dont rust.. try puttin that on there and it will keep them from chippin or fadin...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by caddy_kid84_@May 12 2009, 12:56 PM~13863032
> *theres special clear for chinas so that they dont rust.. try puttin that on there and it will keep them from chippin or fadin...
> *



:scrutinize: Please, tell us what this special clear is and where to get it.


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by 313Rider_@May 11 2009, 04:59 PM~13854285
> *where can i get navel jelly
> *


I got mine at wal mart


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 12 2009, 12:04 PM~13863125
> *:scrutinize:  Please, tell us what this special clear is and where to get it.
> *


lol, I bet it's what I have been using.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by punkandy311_@May 11 2009, 10:14 PM~13857424
> *I painted my pans and spinners and this is the final product.
> 
> 
> 
> *


OUCH!!!! weight's on the lip :nono:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

*how to remove anodized paint from wheels with out fukin up the chrome*


----------



## sic713

my elco

black and kandy red with patterns


----------



## groundedelegance

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2009, 05:18 PM~13866980
> *my elco
> 
> black and kandy red with patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice job homie, you hooked them bad boyz up!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by foey+May 12 2009, 06:06 PM~13866193-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I bet it's what I have been using.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you use?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el chamuco_@May 12 2009, 07:07 PM~13866874
> *how to remove anodized paint from wheels with out fukin up the chrome
> *


Goof off and a few rags, then chrome polish them with a fresh rag. Do this outdoors because the fumes will be heavy :420:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 12 2009, 09:38 PM~13868450
> *
> Goof off and a few rags, then chrome polish them with a fresh rag.  Do this outdoors because the fumes will be heavy :420:
> *


*do they sell this stuff at vatozone,o'reallys???*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 7 2009, 10:24 PM~13213195
> *HERE'S SOME I DID TODAY WITH SOME RATTLE CANS AND THEY ARE PEARL WHITE TO MATCH THE CAR PAINTED AND PINSTRIPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those came out sick


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 11:31 PM~13869597
> *Those came out sick
> *


Did you notice the pin striping also.Did a really good job


----------



## 67juiced

Good Topic :thumbsup:


----------



## HectorDaCockyPenis

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@May 12 2009, 05:07 PM~13866874
> *how to remove anodized paint from wheels with out fukin up the chrome
> *


reg paint remover. Nothing will happen to the chrome. don't worry


----------



## HectorDaCockyPenis

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 12 2009, 04:14 PM~13866319
> *OUCH!!!!  weight's on the lip :nono:
> *


I when I got mine done I asked to have them placed inside the rim and used those stick on ones rather than the ones you clip onto the lip.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 12 2009, 08:38 PM~13868450
> *What do you use?
> Goof off and a few rags, then chrome polish them with a fresh rag.  Do this outdoors because the fumes will be heavy :420:
> *


I used the Dupli-Color High Proformance wheel paint clear coat. Look back a page or so and your'll see how mine look. They are 18's, got them free, best for practicing :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 13 2009, 01:39 PM~13874616
> *Good Topic :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## N.O.64Rider

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 24 2008, 03:39 PM~10728601
> *this was my spare that had rusty spokes and nipples, and Ive always wanted color matched wheels, so thought what do I have to lose by trying this, till I get extra loot. any pointers on keeping the paint from flaking down the road? Im going to prep the others better and prolly clear coat will help, this isnt a daily so no bad weather to mess them up, just normal washes  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@May 12 2009, 09:49 PM~13869234
> *do they sell this stuff at vatozone,o'reallys???
> *



VATOzone :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 12 2009, 11:38 PM~13870385
> *Did you notice the pin striping also.Did a really good job
> *


yes I did and it looks really straight


----------



## bmorelac

this topic is fuckin awesome!!!, im gonna paint mine this weekend. heres a question, when painting, should the rim be flat down on the ground, or leaning up against something?...... :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by bmorelac_@May 16 2009, 03:18 AM~13903326
> *this topic is fuckin awesome!!!, im gonna paint mine this weekend. heres a question, when painting, should the rim be flat down on the ground, or leaning up against something?...... :biggrin:
> *


 Flat on the ground is the way i would do it.


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 16 2009, 02:27 PM~13906526
> *Flat on the ground is the way i would do it.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@May 12 2009, 08:49 PM~13869234
> *do they sell this stuff at vatozone,o'reallys???
> *


Hardware store


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

MY BIGGEST QUESTIONS AFTER READING THIS ENTIRE TOPIC ARE, WHAT IS BEST FOR PREPPING THE RIM, PROMOTER, FINE GRIT SAND PAPER, OR CANNED PRIMER? AND HAS ANY ONE EVER PAINTED JUST THE SPOKES (THAT IS, NOT PAINTING THE HUB)? IS BOTTLED MODEL CAR PAINT AND PAINT BRUSH THE WAY TO GO FOR THAT?    

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478977


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@May 27 2009, 09:46 PM~14021858
> *MY BIGGEST QUESTIONS AFTER READING THIS ENTIRE TOPIC ARE, WHAT IS BEST FOR PREPPING THE RIM, PROMOTER, FINE GRIT SAND PAPER, OR CANNED PRIMER? AND HAS ANY ONE EVER PAINTED JUST THE SPOKES (THAT IS, NOT PAINTING THE HUB)? IS BOTTLED MODEL CAR PAINT AND PAINT BRUSH THE WAY TO GO FOR THAT?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478977
> *



















ANYONE?


----------



## 84juicedbox

check it out homies just finished these.










heres what they look like on the car.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@May 28 2009, 12:06 AM~14022091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE?
> *


 :worship: :worship: THAT'S CUSTOM!


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@May 28 2009, 02:06 AM~14022091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE?
> *


THATS SOME SIK SHIT RIGHT THERE....
QUESTION IS HOW WOULD U CLEAR IT? SAME WAY U PAINTED THEM?


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 28 2009, 03:49 PM~14029346
> *THATS SOME SIK SHIT RIGHT THERE....
> QUESTION IS HOW WOULD U CLEAR IT? SAME WAY U PAINTED THEM?
> *


EXACTLY! I've been thinking about that as well? I can only see clear coating them the same way you painted them too. It seems like it would be a waste to spend so much time on every individual spoke to end up spraying every thing with clear.     

Idk. I got some time and I really just want the spokes to be colored, nothing else so i guess i will just have to go ahead and do every spoke clear and all.


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse




----------



## lil_frosty

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 7 2009, 09:24 PM~13213195
> *HERE'S SOME I DID TODAY WITH SOME RATTLE CANS AND THEY ARE PEARL WHITE TO MATCH THE CAR PAINTED AND PINSTRIPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a clean regal homie i like the pinstripe on car and rim :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 28 2009, 06:49 PM~14029346
> *THATS SOME SIK SHIT RIGHT THERE....
> QUESTION IS HOW WOULD U CLEAR IT? SAME WAY U PAINTED THEM?
> *


Clear over everything if they're china's, it should help with the formation of surface rust


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@May 27 2009, 10:46 PM~14021858
> *MY BIGGEST QUESTIONS AFTER READING THIS ENTIRE TOPIC ARE, WHAT IS BEST FOR PREPPING THE RIM, PROMOTER, FINE GRIT SAND PAPER, OR CANNED PRIMER? AND HAS ANY ONE EVER PAINTED JUST THE SPOKES (THAT IS, NOT PAINTING THE HUB)? IS BOTTLED MODEL CAR PAINT AND PAINT BRUSH THE WAY TO GO FOR THAT?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478977
> *


i read a few pages back someone painted spokes only. He used thin blue tape and vaseline on the hub to keep it from getting painted


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX+Dec 20 2008, 05:42 PM~12484886-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i painted these
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THEBOXX_@Dec 26 2008, 04:52 PM~12532098
> *used thin strips of blue tape and vasiline
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin

Just painted these wheels last night for *True-S Mike* on here. Prepped with 100 grit, primed, painted and cleared. Oh yeah, had to straighten out some curb checks


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 29 2009, 08:35 PM~14042046
> *Just painted these wheels last night for True-S Mike on here. Prepped with 100 grit, primed, painted and cleared.  Oh yeah, had to straighten out some curb checks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look good. i think i'll be painting my rims myself. i have an extra rim ill use as my testor.


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@May 29 2009, 07:22 PM~14041873
> *i read a few pages back someone painted spokes only. He used thin blue tape and vaseline on the hub to keep it from getting painted
> *


    :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 29 2009, 08:35 PM~14042046
> *Just painted these wheels last night for True-S Mike on here. Prepped with 100 grit, primed, painted and cleared.  Oh yeah, had to straighten out some curb checks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SOME CLEAN AS WORK THERE, NOW WHERES YOUR COUPE AT :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDeville

good topic :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 29 2009, 10:35 PM~14042046
> *Just painted these wheels last night for True-S Mike on here. Prepped with 100 grit, primed, painted and cleared.  Oh yeah, had to straighten out some curb checks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 
looks great man!


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 29 2009, 09:35 PM~14042046
> *Just painted these wheels last night for True-S Mike on here. Prepped with 100 grit, primed, painted and cleared.  Oh yeah, had to straighten out some curb checks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## fgjhgj

http://www.tradeshoes9.com


----------



## fgjhgj

http://www.tradeshoes9.com


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by fgjhgj_@May 31 2009, 08:15 PM~14055499
> *http://www.tradeshoes9.com
> *


GTFU W/ this BULLSHIT


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 31 2009, 07:19 PM~14056025
> *GTFU W/ this BULLSHIT
> *


x2


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

I PAINTED MY WHEELS LIKE A LITTLE OVER A MONTH AGO AND THEY STILL LOOK GOOD. HERE ARE SOME BEFORE AND AFTER PICS.

BEFORE:

















AFTER:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@May 31 2009, 09:15 PM~14057307
> *I PAINTED MY WHEELS LIKE A LITTLE OVER A MONTH AGO AND THEY STILL LOOK GOOD. HERE ARE SOME BEFORE AND AFTER PICS.
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE OR NICE TOO


----------



## CoupeDeville

i was bored and had a set laying around so why not sorry for the crappy pics


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND+Feb 20 2009, 11:03 PM~13065193-->
> 
> 
> 
> I PAINTED THESE WITH BULDOG PAINT PROMOTER AND THEN USED WALMART GOLSS BLACK NO PRIMER NO CLEAR AND THEN PINSTRIPED THEM TO MATCH THE CAR THEY LOOKED GREAT UNTILL I SOLD THE CAR ALMOST 2 YEARS LATER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn that looked good man really like those GP's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by pacific [email protected] 26 2009, 12:16 AM~13115283
> *Today i reshot my roadsters. I used Krylon X metals spray paint found @ Wal mart. After stripping off the old blue paint i used super fine steel wool to shine the rims up. Follwed by wax & grease remover. Then it took 4 coats to get the shade i wanted. Each coat gets a bit darker btw. Mid coat is blue & green micro flakes followed by a 3rd coat of clear. The clear is automotive show with my touch up gun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the before...& during pic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bad ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 10:24 PM~13213195
> *HERE'S SOME I DID TODAY WITH SOME RATTLE CANS AND THEY ARE PEARL WHITE TO MATCH THE CAR PAINTED AND PINSTRIPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn thats sick
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StylishTekniqueCC_@Mar 10 2009, 08:02 AM~13234341
> *Some rims me and a homeboy did for his ride  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville+Jun 1 2009, 12:53 AM~14058740-->
> 
> 
> 
> i was bored and had a set laying around so why not sorry for the crappy pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 12:28 PM~13248643
> *Heres some I did last summer. The gold was rusted a little and faded. So I painted them HOK Limetime to match the green on my Caddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt like them on the car so they were only on for about 2 weeks.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looked good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 08:15 AM~14023555
> *check it out homies just finished these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres what they look like on the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats clean
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JustCruisin_@May 29 2009, 09:35 PM~14042046
> *Just painted these wheels last night for True-S Mike on here. Prepped with 100 grit, primed, painted and cleared.  Oh yeah, had to straighten out some curb checks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice i like that brown


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C.

HOW MANY COATS OF CLEAR WOULD BE GOOD FOR THE FOUR RIMS


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jun 1 2009, 02:53 AM~14058740
> *i was bored and had a set laying around so why not sorry for the crappy pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAME IDEA I HAD IN MIND YOU GOT ANY PICS OF THE WAY YOU DID IT OR TIPS??


----------



## CoupeDeville

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Jun 2 2009, 03:31 PM~14073792
> *SAME IDEA I HAD IN MIND YOU GOT ANY PICS OF THE WAY YOU DID IT OR TIPS??
> *


pretty much used dupli spray can from auto zone and clear coat. i just taped everything i didnt want painted and sprayed it also did the back nipples and it only took me 1 can. :biggrin:


----------



## regallowlow187

damn you guys make mine look like shit now :angry: ,they all are lookin good, Ill have to redo mine better this time :biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A

im gonna do mine this weekend


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Jun 2 2009, 02:44 PM~14072659
> *HOW MANY COATS OF CLEAR WOULD BE GOOD FOR THE FOUR RIMS
> *


On mine i did 1 coat w/ the flakes mixed in & then 2 on top of that. Mind you i used automotive clear shot w/ my touch up gun. Heres a newer pix w/ the new knock offs..


----------



## BUBBA-D

PAINTED SOME WHEELS LAST WEEK. I'LL TRY TO GET SOME PICS LATER THIS WEEK.


----------



## mrlocz91lincon

watz up homie wat kinda paint did u use ? spray can or air brush i like how they came out :biggrin:


----------



## goldspokes

has anyone tried masking off the chrome you want to keep and sandblasting with one of those cheap little sandblasters that you can get from home depot or pepboys i wanna try it but too scurred i rather wait too see results from someone that has done it


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 7 2009, 09:24 PM~13213195
> *HERE'S SOME I DID TODAY WITH SOME RATTLE CANS AND THEY ARE PEARL WHITE TO MATCH THE CAR PAINTED AND PINSTRIPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  What kind of spray paint did you use and whered you get it?


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Jun 23 2009, 01:48 PM~14274337
> *  What kind of spray paint did you use and whered you get it?
> *


TTT


----------



## LA CURA

TTT


----------



## Switchblade

TTT somebody should make a step by step on how to do this perfectly. I wanna give it a shot but I don't wanna fuck up my rims and I don't have a spare rusty set to practice on.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jul 7 2009, 02:42 AM~14400078
> *TTT somebody should make a step by step on how to do this perfectly. I wanna give it a shot but I don't wanna fuck up my rims and I don't have a spare rusty set to practice on.
> *


What you mean it's pretty straight foreword.

Use wheel cleaner (i like eagle1 wire wheel cleaner)to get a clean surface,if rusted a bid remove rust.You can prob. scuff the chrome up a bit if you want to.
Let dry completely
Tape off what you don't want sprayed hub,nipple etc. 
prime-let dry
paint-let dry
clear coat-let dry
then bang them bitches on and go.

FIXED


----------



## JUIC'D64

heres my rims just did them today :0


----------



## Big Body Caddi

They came out clean :biggrin: I'm surprised put em on and post up pics


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Jul 12 2009, 10:43 PM~14453935
> *They came out clean  :biggrin:  I'm surprised put em on and post up pics
> *


might add some stripping :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 13 2009, 12:36 AM~14453884
> *heres my rims just did them today  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that red that metal x rattle can?


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 12 2009, 11:46 PM~14454511
> *Is that red that metal x rattle can?
> *


this is the one i used duplicolor


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 13 2009, 01:51 AM~14454925
> *this is the one i used duplicolor
> *


The rims look good. I swear the Krylon X-metals paint is so easy to use & has a nice effect!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 13 2009, 02:51 AM~14454925
> *this is the one i used duplicolor
> *


That red is fire tho :biggrin: 

I bought some of that x-metal in blue for some 14" ching changs that are a little rought around the edges.The dish is still good so i'm thinking about laying some type of fabric down to get a affect but hell we'll see.


----------



## Pure Perfection

i did this 1 about 6 months ago n its still all good


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jul 14 2009, 12:46 AM~14464925
> *i did this 1 about 6 months ago n its still all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



for a second that look like that was masked up.....lotta work


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 25 2008, 11:29 PM~10736713
> *you did a very good job of taping up below the nipples.  a lot of people paint theirs and dont tape that well.  yours look very nice.
> *


x2


----------



## caprice on dz

well initially I sprayed just the centers but then I noticed the dishes had some scratches in them so I did the whole thing. All duplicolor shot outta can. garnett metallic red with a pearl top coat that shifts from green to red to purple. I'm thinking about addind the pearl to the burgundy side trim too.


































phil


----------



## Pure Perfection

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Jul 14 2009, 04:24 PM~14473202
> *for a second that look like that was masked up.....lotta work
> *


ya it took a big minute hahaha bt it came out alright not bad its just a rim i threw in my con. kit


----------



## JUIC'D64




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 15 2009, 08:33 PM~14486068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good


----------



## Pure Perfection

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 15 2009, 05:33 PM~14486068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice imp bro


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz+Jul 15 2009, 01:40 AM~14479027-->
> 
> 
> 
> well initially I sprayed just the centers but then I noticed the dishes had some scratches in them so I did the whole thing. All duplicolor shot outta can. garnett metallic red with a pearl top coat that shifts from green to red to purple. I'm thinking about addind the pearl to the burgundy side trim too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bad ass
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUIC'D64_@Jul 15 2009, 06:33 PM~14486068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean homie


----------



## Maricoparider

keep this topic going " they all look good" :biggrin: 
just changed my plans for this weekend!! 
paint and tape !!  

TTMFT !!


----------



## BUBBA-D

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 15 2009, 06:58 PM~14200061
> *PAINTED SOME WHEELS LAST WEEK. I'LL TRY TO GET SOME PICS LATER THIS WEEK.
> *


SCUFFED THE WHEELS,BULLDOG,SEALER,PAINT,CLEAR


----------



## BUBBA-D

I'LL GET SOME CLOSE UPS TOMORROW


----------



## CADDY92480

I PAINTED THIS 13X7 IN MY CADDY I SOLD... I USED 2 COLORS, 2 COATS OF X-METAL BLUE AND 2 OF X-METAL GREEN.....
X-METAL BLUE 2 COATS..........








X-METAL GREEN 2 COATS..........








THIS IS HOW IT CAME OUT....... I DONT HAVE BETTER PICS.....


----------



## CADDY92480

HERES ANOTHER PIC OF MY OLD CADDY WITH THE WHEELS I PAINTED.......


----------



## Kamakazi

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@May 27 2009, 11:06 PM~14022091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE?
> *



damn homie just replied to your other topic and didnt even realize those are the rims that i did for my homie ezra's buick lesabre lol but the paint is just one shot paint that comes in a small can and you do like 2 or 3 coats and no clear here is some that i did on my own car painted just the dish up to the spokes and hand painted the front spokes i will try and find closer pictures










and my bad on not gettin back on the myspace page


----------



## brn2hop

i painted these


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 12 2009, 11:36 PM~14453884
> *heres my rims just did them today  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 23 2009, 04:39 PM~14563651
> *SCUFFED THE WHEELS,BULLDOG,SEALER,PAINT,CLEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got a question how did you tape up the hub? :0 or did you hand paint them.


----------



## QCC

whats the best hand paint to use to paint spokes


----------



## Kamakazi

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Aug 2 2009, 03:31 PM~14653390
> *whats the best hand  paint to use to paint spokes
> *



one shot


----------



## Maricoparider

did my wheels this past weekend  i was surprised how easy it was !
lot of tape,patience,self etching primer,i used mariner blue dupli-color and high temp engine clear. :0 

i'll post up pictures later !


----------



## Maricoparider




----------



## Maricoparider

lets keep this topic going !! :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop

i did these two tone today :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Jul 23 2009, 08:55 PM~14565416
> *I PAINTED THIS 13X7 IN MY CADDY I SOLD... I USED 2 COLORS, 2 COATS OF X-METAL BLUE AND 2 OF X-METAL GREEN.....
> X-METAL BLUE 2 COATS..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X-METAL GREEN 2 COATS..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS HOW IT CAME OUT....... I DONT HAVE BETTER PICS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so the spokes are a different color then the hubs?


----------



## CADDY92480

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2009, 12:13 AM~14700600
> *so the spokes are a different color then the hubs?
> *


NO..........2 COATS OF GREEN FIRST AND THEN 2 COATS OF BLUE.... SO I COULD GET CLOSER TO THE KANDY PAIN ON THE RIDE....


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Aug 8 2009, 12:04 AM~14709054
> *NO..........2 COATS OF GREEN FIRST AND THEN 2 COATS OF BLUE.... SO I COULD GET CLOSER TO THE KANDY PAIN ON THE RIDE....
> *


Thats a really nice effect. The X metals paint is awesome.


----------



## brn2hop

:yes:


----------



## Pure Perfection

CHECKS THESE OUT LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK I DID THEM BOUT A WEEK AGO N PUT THEM ON MY REGAL


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey guys, i painted this rim with blue hi-temp engine paint and im just not sure if this is the right blue for me, even though my undercarraige and under the hood stuff is this color blue, for some reason seeing it outside like this it doesnt seem to match and i feel compelled to match it to my interior. i mean i like this color blue, but i feel like it should be a navy blue to match the interior. or should i do a 2 tone with the hi temp blue and a navy blue

do i have to clear coat this?
and does it have to be hi temp paint?


































i cant afford daytons or z's and if i keep buying chinas they are just going to keep rusting, i live in connecticut and this is my daily driver...


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 11 2009, 03:34 PM~14737134
> *hey guys, i painted this rim with blue hi-temp engine paint and im just not sure if this is the right blue for me, even though my undercarraige and under the hood stuff is this color blue, for some reason seeing it outside like this it doesnt seem to match and i feel compelled to match it to my interior. i mean i like this color blue, but i feel like it should be a navy blue to match the interior. or should i do a 2 tone with the hi temp blue and a navy blue
> 
> do i have to clear coat this?
> and does it have to be hi temp paint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant afford daytons or z's and if i keep buying chinas they are just going to keep rusting, i live in connecticut and this is my daily driver...
> *


Yeah you'r right it just don't look right.

From what i've seen it don't have to be hi-temp paint.Other's have had good luck w/ metal-x.

Yeah i'd scuff em up again and repaint
start w/ some primer
then paint
Myself.....I'd clear the shit out em.It'll make the paint last longer,and keep it from peeling.my .02


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 11 2009, 03:39 PM~14737174
> *Yeah you'r right it just don't look right.
> 
> From what i've seen it don't have to be hi-temp paint.Other's have had good luck w/ metal-x.
> 
> Yeah i'd scuff em up again and repaint
> start w/ some primer
> then paint
> Myself.....I'd clear the shit out em.It'll make the paint last longer,and keep it from peeling.my .02
> *


well this is only my spare tire, and i just wanted to see what the paint would look like on there as a whole... 

im gonna go to harbor freight and get some supplies to scuff the chrome off (whats left of it ) then ill primer and paint and clear

what should i use for a primer, and do i have to sand the primer?

this paint seemed to stick to the chrome pretty good, but i know it will flake off... 

i think i am gonna go for a navy blue, and then repaint my undercarraige and inder hood, this blue to me is more of a ford blue, and is too bright, if my motor was oldsmobile blue instead of gold, i think i would go with this color...


----------



## CADDY92480

:uh:


> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 11 2009, 01:34 PM~14737134
> *hey guys, i painted this rim with blue hi-temp engine paint and im just not sure if this is the right blue for me, even though my undercarraige and under the hood stuff is this color blue, for some reason seeing it outside like this it doesnt seem to match and i feel compelled to match it to my interior. i mean i like this color blue, but i feel like it should be a navy blue to match the interior. or should i do a 2 tone with the hi temp blue and a navy blue
> 
> do i have to clear coat this?
> and does it have to be hi temp paint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant afford daytons or z's and if i keep buying chinas they are just going to keep rusting, i live in connecticut and this is my daily driver...
> *


 :uh: :nono: I'D SAY THROW THAT RIM AWAY OR USE IT FOR SPARE AND COVER IT CUS THAT LOOKS UGLY :twak: IF YOU WANNA MATCH THE INT. USE THE X-METAL BLUE SPRAY PAINT AND YOU DONT HAVE TO CLEAR IT IF YOU DONT WANT TO. APPLY THE FIRST COAT EAVENLEE AND IF YOU WANT IT DARKER BLUE JUST KEEP APPLYING UNTILL YOU GET THE COLOR LIKE YOU WANT IT... :uh:


----------



## CADDY92480

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 11 2009, 01:48 PM~14737237
> *well this is only my spare tire, and i just wanted to see what the paint would look like on there as a whole...
> 
> im gonna go to harbor freight and get some supplies to scuff the chrome off (whats left of it ) then ill primer and paint and clear
> 
> what should i use for a primer, and do i have to sand the primer?
> 
> this paint seemed to stick to the chrome pretty good, but i know it will flake off...
> 
> i think i am gonna go for a navy blue, and then repaint my undercarraige and inder hood, this blue to me is more of a ford blue, and is too bright, if my motor was oldsmobile blue instead of gold, i think i would go with this color...
> *


USE THE KRYLON X-METAL BLUE.....YOU WONT REGREAT IT... I USED IT IN MY WHEELS.....AND DONT PRIMER IT IF U USE IT....JUST KLEAN THE WHEELS GOOD AND TAPE WHAT YOU DONT WANT PAINTED ...................


----------



## CADDY92480

HERE'S A PIC OF MY OLD CADDY WITH THE WHEELS I PAINTED WITH THE X-METAL SPRAY PAINT......BUT I USED X-METAL-GREEN AND X-METAL-BLUE..NO PRIMER AND NO CLEAR........  
BEFORE:








AFTER:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Aug 11 2009, 06:34 PM~14738909
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :nono: I'D SAY THROW THAT RIM AWAY OR USE IT FOR SPARE AND COVER IT CUS THAT LOOKS UGLY :twak: IF YOU WANNA MATCH THE INT. USE THE X-METAL BLUE SPRAY PAINT AND YOU DONT HAVE TO CLEAR IT IF YOU DONT WANT TO. APPLY THE FIRST COAT EAVENLEE AND IF YOU WANT IT DARKER BLUE JUST KEEP APPLYING UNTILL YOU GET THE COLOR LIKE YOU WANT IT... :uh:
> *


i wanted to use the x metals spray, but these rims arent clean enough to spray over with a tinted paint like that, the paint has to cover up the imperfections, and yes that rim is only a test rim.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jul 29 2009, 02:24 AM~14612810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i painted these
> *


Nice color, what's it called? Spray can? Are the spokes orange too or is that just camera reflection?




Here's some wheels i did on my homie's cadi. Just the outter lip and center of knockoff is painted.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 11 2009, 06:54 PM~14739134
> *Nice color, what's it called?  Spray can?  Are the spokes orange too or is that just camera reflection?
> Here's some wheels i did on my homie's cadi.  Just the outter lip and center of knockoff is painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit's bangin :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY92480

MINE WERE THE SAME WITH IMPERFECTIONS........I SCRAPED OFF THE OLD PAINT CUS THE HOLE LIP WAS PAINTED..........AND STILL LOOOKED GOOD..


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Aug 11 2009, 06:59 PM~14739202
> *MINE WERE THE SAME WITH IMPERFECTIONS........I SCRAPED OFF THE OLD PAINT CUS THE HOLE LIP WAS PAINTED..........AND STILL LOOOKED GOOD..
> *


some of the chrome is dis colorated, and shit, and im afraid the discolorations wil carry through, thats why i was looking for a complete coverage paint...


----------



## mr.casper

MY HOMEBOY RUDEBOI...GETTING HIS SPOKES PAINTED...GREAT TIME CHILLING WIT RUDY TIM LANZO MANNY N WE GONNA TAKE OVA SOON!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 11 2009, 06:55 PM~14739147
> *That shit's bangin :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: It was easy to make the paint look good when dealing with brand new wheels  Lots of good pics in this topic, got me thinking of painting a set of my own.


----------



## 78 calais

nada fancy but check these out black n blue pearl but in person thy look purple


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 11 2009, 09:40 PM~14740917
> *:biggrin:  It was easy to make the paint look good when dealing with brand new wheels   Lots of good pics in this topic, got me thinking of painting a set of my own.
> *


Yea i've got some 14" ching changs w/ some chrome pealing on the lip.Thik i might go w/ chrome spokes and paint the lip blue.Only i'm gonna try to go w/ some type of pattern or something.I even thought about some kinda lace fabric or even bowling ball.Lay down a base of some type thought about black then blue x-metal


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 11 2009, 06:58 PM~14739818
> *MY HOMEBOY RUDEBOI...GETTING HIS SPOKES PAINTED...GREAT TIME CHILLING WIT RUDY TIM LANZO MANNY N WE GONNA TAKE OVA SOON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the wagon.


----------



## FORGIVEN

I DID THESE FOR MY TOWNCAR :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

I would like to paint just the hubs and nipples, any suggestions on how to go about taping evrything off?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 13 2009, 01:27 PM~14758515
> *I would like to paint just the hubs and nipples, any suggestions on how to go about taping evrything off?
> *


patience. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper




----------



## lowlee69

muscle car on spike tv had a show about painting chrome rims they had some pointers too


----------



## regalman85




----------



## KAKALAK

Id sand blast the spokes before painting and then clear


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## 75HouseofGlass

there's some stuff called Bulldog that you can spray on on the rim before you paint them i seen it done on the big chrome wheels and was gonna do a pair myself but yeah check out at a paint place.


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

what did you all use to paint your rims cause i'm thinking of doing it to my 13s  :cheesy:  :0


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 1 2009, 04:45 PM~14950384
> *what did you all use to paint your rims cause i'm thinking of doing it to my 13s   :cheesy:    :0
> *


Look back on the previos pages for all the info.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 11 2009, 03:34 PM~14737134
> *hey guys, i painted this rim with blue hi-temp engine paint and im just not sure if this is the right blue for me, even though my undercarraige and under the hood stuff is this color blue, for some reason seeing it outside like this it doesnt seem to match and i feel compelled to match it to my interior. i mean i like this color blue, but i feel like it should be a navy blue to match the interior. or should i do a 2 tone with the hi temp blue and a navy blue
> 
> do i have to clear coat this?
> and does it have to be hi temp paint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant afford daytons or z's and if i keep buying chinas they are just going to keep rusting, i live in connecticut and this is my daily driver...
> *


I feel your pain, I matched mine to my interior since the car is white I would be cleaning white spokes every other day. duplicolor garnet red with a topcoat of mirage flip flop green to red to purple clear but I'm thinking about changing them to an anodized red


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi_@Jul 28 2009, 09:34 PM~14612114
> *damn homie just replied to your other topic and didnt even realize those are the rims that i did for my homie ezra's buick lesabre lol but the paint is just one shot paint that comes in a small can and you do like 2 or 3 coats and no clear here is some that i did on my own car painted just the dish up to the spokes and hand painted the front spokes i will try and find closer pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my bad on not gettin back on the myspace page
> *


thanks alot bro i like the way they come out this way bitches look CLAEN   

i shot the 13s i have on my coupe to test the waters but now i want to do a set with out paintin the hub. like i said in the other topic ima do some sum 13s i got this way. thanks for the info man


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

HERE ARE A SET I DID FOR MY CAR. I SHOT THE HUB AND THE SPOKES A 3 STAGE 2003 CADILLAC PEARL WHITE WITH PAINT FROM THE SHOP AND LEFT THE NIPPLES AND DISH CHROME.

BEFORE








AFTER CLEANIN

















I TAPED OFF IN BETWEEN THE SPOKES AND NIPPLES SO THAT I WOULDN'T GET OVERSPRAY ALL OVER IN SIDE THE SPOKES.


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

THEN I FINISHED TAPING OFF ANYTHING THAT COULD MAKE CONTACT WITH THE ADAPTER AND WRAPPED THEM BITCHES UP LIKE PRESENTS

































AFTER SCUFFING THEM WITH 400 GRIT STEEL WOOL THE HOMIES AND I SHOT THEM. PRIMER LET DRY, WHITE BASE THEN A COUPLE OF PEARL COATS AND FINISH WITH A COUPLE OF CLEAR COATS


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

MY BOY HAD A PROJECT CAR HE WAS ABOUT TO CLEAR COAT SO WE BOTH WENT IN ON THE HIGHEST QUALITY CAR CLEAR FINISH GLASURIT FROM BASF CHEMICAL CO. OFFERED AND SHOT MY WHEELS WITH IT TOO. IT WAS CLEAR AS WATER NO YELLOW TINT  

















THEN WE UNWRAPPED


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

WE REMOVED THE TAPE FROM IN BETWEEN THE SPOKES, TOUCHED THEM UP A BIT, AND THE REST IS HISTORY  





















































































































OVERALL I THINK IT WAS WORTH IT TOOK ME 3 DAYS THO FROM WHEELS OFF TO WHEELS ON


----------



## ssilly

I have this hommie that has some rusted rims and he said he can paint em for , does it really matter if the spokes are rusted


----------



## southGAcustoms

I plan on getting some 14's powdercoated I beleive someone in this thread had that done and it didnt hurt the inside seal of the wheel. I sugested to the powdercoater to turn the heat down and he plans on doing it at a low heat so it may not hurt the seal.

what do you guys think? I meen if it fucks up the seal no biggie Ill just reseal it but you think heat around 250 will destroy it?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 5 2009, 03:36 AM~14987230
> *I feel your pain, I matched mine to my interior since the car is white I would be cleaning white spokes every other day. duplicolor garnet red with a topcoat of mirage flip flop green to red to purple clear but I'm thinking about changing them to an anodized red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks pretty nice  im going to go with a navy blue to match the interior, and im going to paint the whole rim. the only thing chrome will be the knock off like in those pics... theres really nothing else i can do :dunno:


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Sep 5 2009, 06:30 AM~14987315
> *HERE ARE A SET I DID FOR MY CAR. I SHOT THE HUB AND THE SPOKES A 3 STAGE 2003 CADILLAC PEARL WHITE WITH PAINT FROM THE SHOP AND LEFT THE NIPPLES AND DISH CHROME.
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER CLEANIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I TAPED OFF IN BETWEEN THE SPOKES AND NIPPLES SO THAT I WOULDN'T GET OVERSPRAY ALL OVER IN SIDE THE SPOKES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U DEF.LY TOOK UR TIME ON THEM, THEY LOOK GOOD HOMIE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Sep 5 2009, 06:10 AM~14987423
> *WE REMOVED THE TAPE FROM IN BETWEEN THE SPOKES, TOUCHED THEM UP A BIT, AND THE REST IS HISTORY
> OVERALL I THINK IT WAS WORTH IT TOOK ME 3 DAYS THO FROM WHEELS OFF TO WHEELS ON
> *


Man you did an awesome job Good work


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Sep 5 2009, 08:44 AM~14988156
> *I have this hommie that has some rusted rims and he said he can paint em for , does it really matter if the spokes are rusted
> *


Use some eagle one and or naval jelly to remove the rust before you paint them.


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Sep 6 2009, 05:42 AM~14994625
> *U DEF.LY TOOK UR TIME ON THEM, THEY LOOK GOOD HOMIE
> *


thanks homie    had some spare time so might aswell


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2009, 10:43 AM~14996115
> *Man you did an awesome job Good work
> *


thanks man   couldnt have done it with out teh albino hands ***** :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Sep 6 2009, 11:35 AM~14996374
> *Use some eagle one and or naval jelly to remove the rust before you paint them.
> *


i used some naval jelly on mine to remove the rust after i cleaned them


----------



## tatman

BEFORE!








AFTER!


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 9 2009, 03:29 PM~15028953
> *BEFORE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good what did or how did u cover the hub ?


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 9 2009, 02:34 PM~15029014
> *looks good what did or how did u cover the hub ?
> *


THE SPOKES ARE PAINTED BY HAND ONE AT TIME WITH ONE SHOT PAINT!


----------



## butterbeam

rims where rusted and old but only cost 100 bucks i sand blasted them and painted to match


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by butterbeam_@Sep 9 2009, 03:14 PM~15029406
> *rims where rusted and old but only cost 100 bucks i sand blasted them and painted to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 THOSE LOOK REAL GOOD


----------



## CoupeDeville

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 9 2009, 02:29 PM~15028953
> *BEFORE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how long did it take you to do them 1 spoke at a time?


----------



## dragnlow99

> _Originally posted by butterbeam_@Sep 9 2009, 05:14 PM~15029406
> *rims where rusted and old but only cost 100 bucks i sand blasted them and painted to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man thats a lot of yellow :biggrin: lol but they came out great homie!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Sep 9 2009, 09:43 PM~15034285
> *how long did it take you to do them 1 spoke at a time?
> *


AROUND 2HRS


----------



## TRAVIESO87

painted the dish on mine


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Damn now I want some cheap all chromes so I can do up


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by dragnlow99_@Sep 9 2009, 11:01 PM~15034567
> *Man thats a lot of yellow  :biggrin: lol but they came out great homie!
> *


 x2! looks good tho :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Sep 9 2009, 01:51 PM~15027948
> *thanks man     couldnt have done it with out teh albino hands ***** :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


You a fool homie :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

what kind of spray paint would you homies recommend??? and what type of primer along with the clear coat(spray can related) :biggrin: dont got the tools to do it with a spray gun


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Sep 20 2009, 10:03 PM~15137123
> *what kind of spray paint would you homies recommend??? and what type of primer along with the clear coat(spray can related)  :biggrin:  dont got the tools to do it with a spray gun
> *


it wont last a week


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Sep 21 2009, 09:02 AM~15139514
> *it wont last a week
> *


It will if you use he right paint and prep properly. roughed up the rim with some 600 grit, krylon self etching primer, duplicolor garnet red, duplicolor mirage clear for some pearl effects. sprayed these beginning of the year, no chips/flaking/peeling.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

while i was out, i looked in the paint section, and to my dismay, only had 3 colors of blue to chose from, one was a way off light blue, and there was a metallic blue, and then this blue i bought, which seems to match the best of the 3 blues that i have tried before, for some stupid reason though, it only comes in the small can...

here is the can next to the rim before i re-painted it for color comparison


























heres a swatch i made, the color on the left is the new blue, and the right is the old blue





































i didnt paint the spokes with the new blue, i only painted the dish, so i could perhaps see a color comparison


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 9 2009, 04:29 PM~15028953
> *BEFORE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GREAT JOB  THEM SHITZ CAME OUT SWEET.


----------



## JUIC'D64

heres some my boy did painted the spokes blue :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## Big Body Caddi

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 29 2009, 11:56 PM~15225635
> *heres some my boy did painted the spokes blue  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks to my boy TATMAN on the tips they came out clean......... :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga

> _Originally posted by butterbeam_@Sep 9 2009, 03:14 PM~15029406
> *rims where rusted and old but only cost 100 bucks i sand blasted them and painted to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro u all it needs now is a tweety bird mural lol :0


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Sep 30 2009, 09:23 AM~15227800
> *Thanks to my boy TATMAN on the tips they came out clean......... :biggrin:
> *


came out clean! glad it worked for ya!


----------



## Big Body Caddi

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 2 2009, 08:58 AM~15248090
> *came out clean! glad it worked for ya!
> *


----------



## JUIC'D64




----------



## CADILLAC D




----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Sep 5 2009, 05:10 AM~14987423
> *WE REMOVED THE TAPE FROM IN BETWEEN THE SPOKES, TOUCHED THEM UP A BIT, AND THE REST IS HISTORY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OVERALL I THINK IT WAS WORTH IT TOOK ME 3 DAYS THO FROM WHEELS OFF TO WHEELS ON
> *


nicest wheel/paint job i seen yet!!!jus gos to show that meticulous prepwork always helps the outcome of the paintwork!!!


----------



## 90suburban

LOL, could'nt help but laugh seeing you found a use for all those wheel ads out of LRM. Kind of ironic 



> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Sep 5 2009, 04:51 AM~14987332
> *THEN I FINISHED TAPING OFF ANYTHING THAT COULD MAKE CONTACT WITH THE ADAPTER AND WRAPPED THEM BITCHES UP LIKE PRESENTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER SCUFFING THEM WITH 400 GRIT STEEL WOOL THE HOMIES AND I SHOT THEM. PRIMER LET DRY, WHITE BASE THEN A COUPLE OF PEARL COATS AND FINISH WITH A COUPLE OF CLEAR COATS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlow94

i like tha clip on tha spinners, luv tha color too, nice work


----------



## 391_cutlass

nice im ganna try on mine


----------



## Fine59Bel

uffin: marking this topic for later uffin:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

WOW thats all I can say all these rims look good!!! How well does that paint hold up as far as year or years?


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Oct 22 2009, 10:09 AM~15433386
> *WOW thats all I can say all these rims look good!!!  How well does that paint hold up as far as year or years?
> *


Mine has been on about 1 year with no signs of fading. I keep the rims waxed & the truck is in the garage so that helps....


----------



## regallowlow187

Damn, I never thought this topic would blow up the way it did, lot of nice rims


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

*For those who painted their wires with a rattle can...what brand did you guys use? along with the primer and clear???? I need something that i can buy localy too...*


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

i had some rusty bolt ons laying around, so.. i painted em and thru em on the daily black spokes, white dish..


----------



## capone530

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 11 2009, 12:34 PM~14737134
> *hey guys, i painted this rim with blue hi-temp engine paint and im just not sure if this is the right blue for me, even though my undercarraige and under the hood stuff is this color blue, for some reason seeing it outside like this it doesnt seem to match and i feel compelled to match it to my interior. i mean i like this color blue, but i feel like it should be a navy blue to match the interior. or should i do a 2 tone with the hi temp blue and a navy blue
> 
> do i have to clear coat this?
> and does it have to be hi temp paint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant afford daytons or z's and if i keep buying chinas they are just going to keep rusting, i live in connecticut and this is my daily driver...
> *


by the way is that a bubble ass 14?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Oct 28 2009, 08:46 PM~15497741
> *i had some rusty bolt ons laying around, so.. i painted em and thru em on the daily black spokes, white dish..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know what I really like this. Way to rejuvinate some old wheels and make them look presentable and make your daily look cool.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Oct 29 2009, 12:21 AM~15499909
> *by the way is that a bubble ass 14?
> *


its a 185/75/14

they are necessary on new england roads, where there are pot holes every 5 feet and frost heave and shit.


----------



## EazyE10286

I did the rim for my 5th wheel...I power washed it,dried it and sprayed...


----------



## lincolnswanga

looking good


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 29 2009, 04:38 AM~15501324
> *You know what I really like this. Way to rejuvinate some old wheels and make them look presentable and make your daily look cool.
> *


 thanx homie. gonna try to fabricate some 59/60 impala spinner look-a-likes to fit them.


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@May 31 2009, 09:15 PM~14057307
> *I PAINTED MY WHEELS LIKE A LITTLE OVER A MONTH AGO AND THEY STILL LOOK GOOD. HERE ARE SOME BEFORE AND AFTER PICS.
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean rims homie :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Oct 30 2009, 09:53 PM~15518391
> *thanx homie. gonna try to fabricate some 59/60 impala spinner look-a-likes to fit them.
> *


those big fat ones? 

i like it with the smoothies
:thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY92480

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 29 2009, 11:56 PM~15225635
> *heres some my boy did painted the spokes blue  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW U MASKED THE HUB???


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Oct 28 2009, 02:23 PM~15493898
> *For those who painted their wires with a rattle can...what brand did you guys use? along with the primer and clear???? I need something that i can buy localy too...
> *




anyone??


----------



## foey

I was watching some videos of canning your rims on youtube and they would sand it some with some sandpaper (say 400+ grit I think). I used self etching primer which came out nice. After I used some Dupli-Color auto paint, then some Wheel clear coat. Got it all at Pep Boyz.


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Nov 6 2009, 07:16 PM~15587000
> *HOW U MASKED THE HUB???
> *


my boy painted each spoke by hand with a brush :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast

QUOTE(BLVD Kreeper @ Oct 28 2009, 02:23 PM) *
For those who painted their wires with a rattle can...what brand did you guys use? along with the primer and clear???? I need something that i can buy localy too...

I used Krylon X metals paint found @ wal mart & Kragen / O reiley's. For clean I used PPG urethane show with my touch up gun. I did'nt primer mine either. Just cleaned, air dried with an air gun then used wax & grease remover, then paint then clear w/ flakes. Heres a close up from Sunday...


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 10 2009, 09:29 AM~15618721
> *QUOTE(BLVD Kreeper @ Oct 28 2009, 02:23 PM) *
> 
> 
> I used Krylon X metals paint found @ wal mart & Kragen / O reiley's. For clean I used PPG urethane show with my touch up gun. I did'nt primer mine either. Just cleaned, air dried with an air gun then used wax & grease remover, then paint then clear w/ flakes. Heres a close up from Sunday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*nice :biggrin: well....I went to pepboys yesterday and i bought that duplicolor wheel paint and some primer for the rust since the rims i got were rusty as fuck.heres a rim a did this morning :biggrin: *


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Oct 29 2009, 11:09 PM~15510871
> *I did the rim for my 5th wheel...I power washed it,dried it and sprayed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Nov 10 2009, 02:38 PM~15622188
> *nice  :biggrin:  well....I went to pepboys yesterday and i bought that duplicolor wheel paint and some primer for the rust since the rims i got were rusty as fuck.heres a rim a did this morning  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, you missed some on the lip up top in the picture. Add in a chrome knock and your good to go.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 11 2009, 07:41 AM~15631205
> *nice, you missed some on the lip up top in the picture. Add in a chrome knock and your good to go.
> *


I think it's a glare where the light is hitting it probably was curbed at one time before paint that is.


----------



## foey

WHHHHHAAAAATTTTTTTT??????? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYkYDXsXDEI


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 11 2009, 07:41 AM~15631205
> *nice, you missed some on the lip up top in the picture. Add in a chrome knock and your good to go.
> *



yeah i know :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast

blvd keeper- do you plan on clearing the rims? either way it looks good.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 11 2009, 11:58 PM~15640513
> *blvd keeper- do you plan on clearing the rims? either way it looks good.
> *





*yes sir...only didnt buy it cause i was low on cash when i went to the store  $40 got me two bottles of primer and two bottles of dupicolor spray paint plus some sanding sheets...they're going on a daily for winter on my cutty so i wasn't looking for perfection to be honest...plus on top of that i had picked up the set of 13's for $80 with adapters included(the ones pictured):biggrin: *


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 11 2009, 08:13 AM~15631347
> *I think it's a glare where the light is hitting it probably was curbed at one time before paint that is.
> *




*yeah they are curved like a mofu...and they were rusty as fuck too  *


----------



## HIPPO

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Nov 12 2009, 05:17 PM~15647332
> *yes sir...only didnt buy it cause i was low on cash when i went to the store    $40 got me two bottles of primer and two bottles of dupicolor spray paint plus some sanding sheets...they're going on a daily for winter on my cutty so i wasn't looking for perfection to be honest...plus on top of that i had picked up the set of 13's for $80 with adapters included(the ones pictured):biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAME OUT REAL NICE BRO :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Is there away to powder coat the spokes, without painting the hub! i only want my spokes powder coated , and maybe the outter lip uffin:


----------



## CoupeDeville

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 15 2009, 07:03 AM~15669711
> *Is there away to powder coat  the spokes, without painting the hub! i only want my spokes powder coated , and maybe the outter lip uffin:
> *


bust out that tape and go to work on it


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

I just got a set of 14s to try this :biggrin: 2 are good but 2 are starting to rust on spokes & hub.


----------



## $$RON $$

VERY GOOD INFO MY SPARE CHROME CHINAS ARE GOING TO GET A NEW LOOK.TTT


----------



## $$RON $$




----------



## $$RON $$




----------



## $$RON $$




----------



## BLVD Kreeper

*All painted black on black 13's * :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by $$RON $$_@Nov 16 2009, 05:12 PM~15681652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, what color is that?


----------



## Big Body Caddi

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Oct 28 2009, 07:46 PM~15497741
> *i had some rusty bolt ons laying around, so.. i painted em and thru em on the daily black spokes, white dish..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: That looks good


----------



## SEAZ01

id like ot paint my spokes only bt idk how to cover the hub how would i b able to do tht???


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 17 2009, 12:51 AM~15688021
> *id like ot paint my spokes only bt idk how to cover the hub how would i b able to do tht???
> *


some actually paint them in by hand. Basically takes proper prepping and patience. With full shots your fine cause you want the whole thing.


----------



## $$RON $$

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Nov 16 2009, 07:24 PM~15684416
> *damn, what color is that?
> *


Its Dupli color metal cast anodized blue from auto zone with Dupli color clear effex on top of the blue that gives it the sparkle.


----------



## hnicustoms

nice painting guy's............ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## $$RON $$

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Nov 16 2009, 06:04 PM~15683563
> *All painted black on black 13's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These look like the ones that i have on my 84 cutlass but my nipples and hub are chrome.rimes look good bro :yes:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by $$RON $$_@Nov 16 2009, 05:12 PM~15681652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by $$RON $$_@Nov 21 2009, 08:37 AM~15736466
> *These look like the ones that i have on my 84 cutlass but my nipples and hub are chrome.rimes look good bro :yes:
> *




gracias homie :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga

been working on these they were rusted real bad so i used naval jelly and clean the nips real good then sanded the spokes primed then then sprayed them black

rusted spokes 









painted black after primer 









finished product


----------



## lincolnswanga

not bad for 60 dollar chinas lol


----------



## Fine59Bel

damn. seein all these results makes me wana paint mine, but im havin second thoughts cuz theyre not terrible. I probably should just do it though. Worst thing that happens is I need to buy another set of rims


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Nov 23 2009, 02:47 PM~15755746
> *damn. seein all these results makes me wana paint mine, but im havin second thoughts cuz theyre not terrible. I probably should just do it though. Worst thing that happens is I need to buy another set of rims
> *




just get ur self some chinas :biggrin:


----------



## $$RON $$

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Nov 23 2009, 01:43 PM~15755710
> *been working on these they were rusted real bad so i used naval jelly and clean the nips real good then sanded the spokes primed then then sprayed them black
> 
> rusted spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painted black after primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS ALOT BETTER YOU BROUGHT THOSE RIMS BACK TO LIFE
:thumbsup:


----------



## pacific coast

I love the way these came out.................








Ive thought about adding some simple stripes to mine in the future for an added touch.


----------



## $$RON $$

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 25 2009, 06:21 PM~15782057
> *I love the way these came out.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive thought about adding some simple stripes to mine in the future for an added touch.
> *


Thanks bro i cleaned up the nipples after that set it off for these rims


----------



## ASHY_LARRY

:0


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Nov 23 2009, 02:47 PM~15755746
> *damn. seein all these results makes me wana paint mine, but im havin second thoughts cuz theyre not terrible. I probably should just do it though. Worst thing that happens is I need to buy another set of rims
> *


best best is to get some old ones that are in the condition of needing to be painted. Gives good practice. I'm repainting the ones I did again, practicing how to get straight lined paints.


----------



## capriceman75

ttt


----------



## BLVD Kreeper




----------



## Maricoparider

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Oct 28 2009, 04:23 PM~15493898
> *For those who painted their wires with a rattle can...what brand did you guys use? along with the primer and clear???? I need something that i can buy localy too...
> *


clean the rims with wax + grease remover, 2 light coats of adhesion promoter, and then whatever color u want. the duplicolor products work good


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Dec 9 2009, 07:44 PM~15930683
> *clean the rims with wax + grease remover, 2 light coats of adhesion promoter, and then whatever color u want. the duplicolor products work good
> *


TAPE AND SANDBLAST THEN RUSTOLEUM~!!!!!!! RUSTO GOTS THA GUSTO SINCE 1958~!!!!!!!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

WOW IM ALWAYS IN SUCH A RUSH I DIDNT EVEN THINK ABOUT TAPING UP TO THE NIPPS SO I JUST MADE A LINE ON THE DISH~ SHIT WHICH I WOULDA DONE IT LIKE YALL INSTEAD~!
FUCKIT~I ONLY HAD 200 TOTAL INTO THE RIMS AND NEW TIRES~


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

THESE ARE NEXT ~!!!!
SOMEONE SPRAY PAINTED THEM GRAY/SILVER BUT THE SPOKES ARE STILL CLEAN~!!! AND THA STANDARD DISH HAS LITTLE RUST SO I WAS THINKIN.... FUCKIT AND CLEAN THE RUST UP AND CANDY THEM A DARK COLOR LIKE COPPER OR BLACK~!!! THEN PAINT THE NAKED HUBS THE SAME BUT NON CANDY PAINT~!!!
ANY SUGGESTIONS~!???


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB+Dec 10 2009, 07:25 PM~15941135-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW IM ALWAYS IN SUCH A RUSH I DIDNT EVEN THINK ABOUT TAPING UP TO THE NIPPS SO I JUST MADE A LINE ON THE DISH~ SHIT WHICH I WOULDA DONE IT LIKE YALL INSTEAD~!
> FUCKIT~I ONLY HAD 200 TOTAL INTO THE RIMS AND NEW TIRES~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit look's good bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Dec 10 2009, 07:41 PM~15941273
> *THESE ARE NEXT ~!!!!
> SOMEONE SPRAY PAINTED THEM GRAY/SILVER BUT THE SPOKES ARE STILL CLEAN~!!! AND THA STANDARD DISH HAS LITTLE RUST SO I WAS THINKIN.... FUCKIT AND CLEAN THE RUST UP AND CANDY THEM A DARK COLOR LIKE COPPER OR BLACK~!!! THEN PAINT THE NAKED HUBS THE SAME BUT NON CANDY PAINT~!!!
> ANY SUGGESTIONS~!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Do it hell they've already been painted.Why not


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

I THINK I CAN SAVE THE CHROME ON THE SPOKES AND FOR THE MOST PART ON THE DISH TOO BUT THE HUBS ARE GONE~!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Dec 10 2009, 08:47 PM~15942041
> *I THINK I CAN SAVE THE CHROME ON THE SPOKES AND FOR THE MOST PART ON THE DISH TOO BUT THE HUBS ARE GONE~!!!
> *


The way you painted those chinas they look good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 11:25 PM~15944200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 11:25 PM~15944200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i love the orange fades


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Dec 10 2009, 06:41 PM~15941273
> *THESE ARE NEXT ~!!!!
> SOMEONE SPRAY PAINTED THEM GRAY/SILVER BUT THE SPOKES ARE STILL CLEAN~!!! AND THA STANDARD DISH HAS LITTLE RUST SO I WAS THINKIN.... FUCKIT AND CLEAN THE RUST UP AND CANDY THEM A DARK COLOR LIKE COPPER OR BLACK~!!! THEN PAINT THE NAKED HUBS THE SAME BUT NON CANDY PAINT~!!!
> ANY SUGGESTIONS~!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Paint those will look cool. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME

So I traded my 22's for my 13s back :0 

I put some newer tires on them yesterday.

I still working on them.

So far I only got 1 wheels done. :biggrin: 

Y pay other people to do this?

































































ok,I done with my wheels now :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

NICE


----------



## pacific coast

LOWASME- they came out clean! Did you use the purple X metals paint ? Noticed the S&M decals too, you into BMX bikes?


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Dec 22 2009, 12:17 PM~16058375
> *LOWASME- they came out clean! Did you use the purple X metals paint ? Noticed the S&M decals too, you into BMX bikes?
> *


Thanks Pacific Coast :biggrin: 

Yup,I shure did. One of the wheels in bent,so I'll have to buy one new soon & paint it to match. YES,I'm org from Cail,so you know I gotta ride a make in the U.S.A S&M... :biggrin: 

heres a pic of my bike


----------



## excalibur

that XB looks good, but those are some ugly ass tires on it.


----------



## AndrewH

you painted the boxcar pink?

Does your DB fit in the back of that thing? :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 23 2009, 04:14 PM~16070833
> *you painted the boxcar pink?
> 
> Does your DB fit in the back of that thing?  :biggrin:
> *


Yup :biggrin: heres a pic of the paint that I used 











Also my bike sets in the back seat :cheesy:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Dec 20 2009, 11:13 PM~16042971
> *So I traded my 22's for my 13s back  :0
> 
> I put some newer tires on them yesterday.
> 
> I still working on them.
> 
> So far I only got 1 wheels done. :biggrin:
> 
> Y pay other people to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok,I done with my wheels now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what color is that? it's nice, I want to see if I can do my calipers and drums on my taco that color.


----------



## pacific coast

LOWASME- they came out clean! Did you use the purple X metals paint ? Noticed the S&M decals too, you into BMX bikes?


Thanks Pacific Coast biggrin.gif

Yup,I shure did.


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Dec 24 2009, 11:08 PM~16084201
> *LOWASME- they came out clean! Did you use the purple X metals paint ? Noticed the S&M decals too, you into BMX bikes?
> Thanks Pacific Coast biggrin.gif
> 
> Yup,I shure did.
> *


YES I did :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Sep 5 2009, 06:30 AM~14987315
> *HERE ARE A SET I DID FOR MY CAR. I SHOT THE HUB AND THE SPOKES A 3 STAGE 2003 CADILLAC PEARL WHITE WITH PAINT FROM THE SHOP AND LEFT THE NIPPLES AND DISH CHROME.
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER CLEANIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I TAPED OFF IN BETWEEN THE SPOKES AND NIPPLES SO THAT I WOULDN'T GET OVERSPRAY ALL OVER IN SIDE THE SPOKES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Holy Shit, how did you get them sooo clean??


----------



## chevyman125

Damn good job bro. I dnt much bout painting rims. But I am a man of detail wen it comes 2 my work. So good job keep me posted on how they turn out. Might try it myself


----------



## luvict60

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Oct 1 2009, 02:43 PM~15241001
> *looking good bro u all it needs now is a tweety bird mural lol :0
> *


good one homie...twetty bird mural :biggrin: :biggrin: ;


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Sep 5 2009, 03:51 AM~14987332
> *THEN I FINISHED TAPING OFF ANYTHING THAT COULD MAKE CONTACT WITH THE ADAPTER AND WRAPPED THEM BITCHES UP LIKE PRESENTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER SCUFFING THEM WITH 400 GRIT STEEL WOOL THE HOMIES AND I SHOT THEM. PRIMER LET DRY, WHITE BASE THEN A COUPLE OF PEARL COATS AND FINISH WITH A COUPLE OF CLEAR COATS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



came out real nice. i like the way you used old lowrider mags... looks like i have alot of masking materials now  :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

They look good ...
































































ok,I done with my wheels now :biggrin: 




































[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Did mine a while back they came out nice :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists

> So I traded my 22's for my 13s back :0
> 
> I put some newer tires on them yesterday.
> 
> I still working on them.
> 
> So far I only got 1 wheels done. :biggrin:
> 
> Y pay other people to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what did you use or how did you scuff the chrome to make it stick?
> And did you have to use a special paint or just the one you pictured....
> Those look so good i might try it out, i have a baby blue g body project and that would look good with some color match, especially if i could use existing wheels.
> Thanks!
> And TTT for USA dirt bikes, I ride a Floval Flyer myself! :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast

So what did you use or how did you scuff the chrome to make it stick?
And did you have to use a special paint or just the one you pictured...

I belive he used the same paint as i did on mine...Krylon X metals.
I used soap & water to clean mine, then used air gun to dry off............followed by super fine [0000] steel wool....followed by wax & grease remover [rubbing alcohol will also work].
I then started painting using thin coats & after 4 coats i got the color i wanted. 
Keep in mind the X metals paint is see through [like a candy] so each coat gets a bit darker &..........if you scuff the chrome in any way it'll show through the color cause it's transpearent.
LOWASME- not trying to steal your thunder :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of 13x7 rev 72 spoke

with painted spokes


----------



## wheelspecialists

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Dec 30 2009, 05:39 PM~16137056
> *So what did you use or how did you scuff the chrome to make it stick?
> And did you have to use a special paint or just the one you pictured...
> 
> I belive he used the same paint as i did on mine...Krylon X metals.
> I used soap & water to clean mine, then used air gun to dry off............followed by super fine [0000] steel wool....followed by wax & grease remover [rubbing alcohol will also work].
> I then started painting using thin coats & after 4 coats i got the color i wanted.
> Keep in mind the X metals paint is see through [like a candy] so each coat gets a bit darker &..........if you scuff the chrome in any way it'll show through the color cause it's transpearent.
> LOWASME- not trying to steal your thunder  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks man! I think it looks really good cuz its still reflective and looks almost like a colored chrome... Really nice compared to just a flat color or something like powdercoated wheels.... Rims are supposed to shine, not look flat and shit. Appreciate the info.


----------



## LOWASME

> So I traded my 22's for my 13s back :0
> 
> I put some newer tires on them yesterday.
> 
> I still working on them.
> 
> So far I only got 1 wheels done. :biggrin:
> 
> Y pay other people to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what did you use or how did you scuff the chrome to make it stick?
> And did you have to use a special paint or just the one you pictured....
> Those look so good i might try it out, i have a baby blue g body project and that would look good with some color match, especially if i could use existing wheels.
> Thanks!
> And TTT for USA dirt bikes, I ride a Floval Flyer myself! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww,Thanks! So you how do you like the Floval Flyer?
> 
> The paint I used is X metals paint,Yes that make a blue. No No scuffing ht chrome.
> The paint used tints metal,so they for I can just spay it on any thing.
> Heres a pic of Green spokes that I spayed with it back in 2005 on my GEO Tracker :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## wheelspecialists

> aww,Thanks! So you how do you like the Floval Flyer?
> 
> The nicest bike i have ever owned. I just need to get off my lazy ass and get out though. :biggrin:
> 
> SO you didnt scuff to make it stick???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I bought some 13s today perfect for painting I paid 60 bux for them so maybe I'll do em up one day :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME

> aww,Thanks! So you how do you like the Floval Flyer?
> 
> The nicest bike i have ever owned. I just need to get off my lazy ass and get out though. :biggrin:
> 
> SO you didnt scuff to make it stick???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent buddy :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## pacific coast

"SO you didnt scuff to make it stick???"
I would say if your going to use either the Krylon X metals or Dupli color metalcast paint dont scuff because these painta are see threw like a candy.
If you plan on shooting them with any other brand / style of paint i say a light scuff with a red scotchbrite pad wont hurt. 
Remember de-greasing the rims & making sure they're dry before painting is key here.


----------



## 1BADCADDY

Did my 72 Dayton with navy paint just like powder coat they r for sale


----------



## tatman

BEFORE!








AFTER!









AFTER AFTER! :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 18 2010, 01:43 PM~16326477
> *"SO you didnt scuff to make it stick???"
> I would say if your going to use either the Krylon X metals or Dupli color metalcast paint dont scuff because these painta are see threw like a candy.
> If you plan on shooting them with any other brand / style of paint i say a light scuff with a red scotchbrite pad wont hurt.
> Remember de-greasing the rims & making sure they're dry before painting is key here.
> *


i been wondering about it


----------



## lincolnswanga

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 20 2010, 09:05 PM~16358296
> *BEFORE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER AFTER! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those look bad ass homie how the hell did u do it without painting the hub


----------



## ssilly

can i use this stuff click on the link
http://contentinfo.autozone.com/znetcs/pro.../MS200/image/8/


----------



## ssilly

or what kinda paint should i use and that i can i get it locally???


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jan 21 2010, 08:36 AM~16362103
> *damn those look bad ass homie how the hell did u do it without painting the hub
> *


PAINTED EACH SPOKE ONE BY ONE WITH A BRUSH!


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 21 2010, 09:53 PM~16370950
> *PAINTED EACH SPOKE ONE BY ONE WITH A BRUSH!
> *


what kind of paint did you use? :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 22 2010, 03:16 PM~16377844
> *what kind of paint did you use? :biggrin:
> *


ONESHOT STRIPING PAINT!


----------



## 80GRAND

HEY IV'E PAINTED ALOT OF WHEELS BEFORE BUT I NEVER HAND PAINTED EACH SPOKE BY HAND GOOD JOB BRO THEY LOOK GREAT


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 22 2010, 10:56 PM~16382391
> *HEY IV'E PAINTED ALOT OF WHEELS BEFORE BUT I NEVER HAND PAINTED EACH SPOKE BY HAND GOOD JOB BRO THEY LOOK GREAT
> *


THANKS HOMIE! IT'S A BIT OF OF PAIN BUT WHEN YOUR BOARD JUST GRAB A WHEEL AND GET TO BRUSHING!


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 23 2010, 08:40 AM~16384300
> *THANKS HOMIE! IT'S A BIT OF OF PAIN BUT WHEN YOUR BOARD JUST GRAB A WHEEL AND GET TO BRUSHING!
> *


LMAO, your telling me. On the 18's I painted a while back I am redoing them but in all black, needless to say I am trying to sand off all the rust built up on the spokes... I didn't even finish half a rim last night.


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jan 23 2010, 02:39 PM~16386816
> *LMAO, your telling me. On the 18's I painted a while back I am redoing them but in all black, needless to say I am trying to sand off all the rust built up on the spokes... I didn't even finish half a rim last night.
> *


I USED ACID WHEEL CLEANER FIRST TO KNOCK OFF THE RUST THEN PAINTED THEM!


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 23 2010, 03:45 PM~16387291
> *I USED ACID WHEEL CLEANER FIRST TO KNOCK OFF THE RUST THEN PAINTED THEM!
> *


 :0 TO DO IT WITH A BRUSH YOU GOTTA HAVE SOME PATIENCE AND SERIOUS BRUSH CONTROL.....YOU CURLYS ASSISTANT? :biggrin: DID YOU USE A MACK BRUSH FOR THAT? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 23 2010, 04:21 PM~16387559
> *:0 TO DO IT WITH A BRUSH YOU GOTTA HAVE SOME PATIENCE AND SERIOUS BRUSH CONTROL.....YOU CURLYS ASSISTANT?  :biggrin:  DID YOU USE A MACK BRUSH FOR THAT? :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


you got that rite homie! AND ITS ACTUALLY A LETTERING BRUSH THAT CURLY GOT FOR ME! :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Jan 21 2010, 09:04 PM~16369412
> *can i use this stuff click on the link
> http://contentinfo.autozone.com/znetcs/pro.../MS200/image/8/
> *


Yes that brand of paint will work fine, Just follow ALL of the prepping steps described in earlier posts.


----------



## BIG DIRTY




----------



## ssilly

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 24 2010, 05:08 PM~16396149
> *Yes that brand of paint will work fine, Just follow ALL of the prepping steps described in earlier posts.
> *


thanx. well today i got 120 smoothing grit sand papper and did my knockoffs and on the spokes 

so now can i do this before i paint em

so can i just use the eagle one wire cleaner to clean them off
then dry them up
then apply some "clean metal primer" from auto zone
let dry 
apply acouple of layers of "metal specks" from auto zone

are these steps okay 
also what kind of clear coating are yall using or none at all???
apreciate all the help layitlow homies


----------



## ssilly

okay so i did all of the above and here are some pix just with primer post pix 2morrow of the finish product


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Sep 5 2009, 03:51 AM~14987332
> *THEN I FINISHED TAPING OFF ANYTHING THAT COULD MAKE CONTACT WITH THE ADAPTER AND WRAPPED THEM BITCHES UP LIKE PRESENTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER SCUFFING THEM WITH 400 GRIT STEEL WOOL THE HOMIES AND I SHOT THEM. PRIMER LET DRY, WHITE BASE THEN A COUPLE OF PEARL COATS AND FINISH WITH A COUPLE OF CLEAR COATS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 good job dawg


----------



## pacific coast

Big dirty- i like how your rims came out !
Ssilly- 120 grit may be a bit rough for scuffing the chrome. Try some 400 instead, wont leave deep scratches.
Looks like you got part of it done,,and yeah those are the correct steps.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 24 2010, 12:11 AM~16391548
> *you got that rite homie! AND ITS ACTUALLY A LETTERING BRUSH THAT CURLY GOT FOR ME!  :biggrin:
> *


thats what i figured :biggrin: a striping brush would just piss you off. Was it a scharff letterin brush you used?? Also, hows the one shot hold up on the chrome, no chipping??


----------



## ssilly

well i lighty scrubed with 120 grit 
but since i was excited i didnt prep the knock offs good so they got some spotties
but they actually look nice


here they are 



































:biggrin:


----------



## ssilly

also they look like this before not the best pix


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Jan 26 2010, 12:37 PM~16416324
> *well i lighty scrubed with 120 grit
> but since i was excited i didnt prep the knock offs good so they got some spotties
> but they actually look nice
> here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



be careful with the k/o, the paint might chip if it gets nudged enough from the tool.


----------



## tko_818

my wheels before 

















fresh paint :biggrin:









blurry, but with new knockoffs and la wires chips

total cost of restoration with k/os: 90$


----------



## lincolnswanga

damn where did u get the ko/s with chips from for that cheap price


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jan 26 2010, 01:20 PM~16417387
> *damn where did u get the ko/s with chips from for that cheap price
> *


believe it or not, i copped these chips from ebay for 8$ shipped! 

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/Parts-Accessor....c0.m282&_rdc=1
i bought them from this dude

and the k/os, i bought from ***** at G&C wire wheels
call 562-776-6088 and ask for ***** homie, hes an honest dude with great prices. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

BEFORE!








AFTER!









AFTER AFTER! :biggrin: 

















GOT THE 2ND ONE DONE!


----------



## RELIC




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

that last two sets are sick


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 26 2010, 10:43 PM~16424752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those look cool. Post some pics when you put them on a car.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jan 27 2010, 12:05 AM~16425115
> *Those look cool. Post some pics when you put them on a car.
> *


x2 the more pics the better while being done, done and one the car


----------



## monalb

how do you take of the paint if you want it chrome again?


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

YO TATMAN THEMS ARE SICK AS FUCK MAD PROPS BRO~
I GOT A SET OF 72SPOKE DEEZ WITH FADED BARRELS I NEED TO DO SOMETHING ON IM STILL THINKIN WHAT I WANNA DO YET THOUGH ~?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## king-david

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Jan 27 2010, 12:24 AM~16425809
> *how do you take of the paint if you want it chrome again?
> *


Those blue and black joints are HOT!


And monalb.. you dont... I mean i guess you could.. but... yeah you dont...


----------



## Mr lowrider305

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Jan 27 2010, 06:12 PM~16432097
> *YO TATMAN THEMS ARE SICK AS FUCK MAD PROPS BRO~
> I GOT A SET OF 72SPOKE DEEZ WITH FADED BARRELS I NEED TO DO SOMETHING ON IM STILL THINKIN WHAT I WANNA DO YET THOUGH ~?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


give them to me :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast

Heres a current pic of the Roadster. Been painted for almost 1 year & holding up fine...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

thanx for the update pacific coast


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Feb 3 2010, 09:58 PM~16503865
> *Heres a current pic of the Roadster. Been painted for almost 1 year & holding up fine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where do u get the chevy knockoffs?


----------



## baggedout81

I've got some 14x7 100 spoke pre-stamped D'zz that are pretty rough on the dish that i'm trying to sell.If they dont well i'm gonna paint them shits.When i say rough heres the worst one









Gonna go w/ this color.Prtobally from the valve stem to the lip of wheel


----------



## pacific coast

I picked up the bowtie kcockoffs @ a local swap meet.
Ok 1 more pic of the green-ness... :biggrin:


----------



## Huggies

Anybody tried to disassemble the wheels to have some powdercoat parts done?

I'm thinking about getting mine powdercoated... I have to redo them seals anyways because they leak so I was thinking about getting them colormatch... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Feb 11 2010, 06:11 AM~16580637
> *Anybody tried to disassemble the wheels to have some powdercoat parts done?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting mine powdercoated... I have to redo them seals anyways because they leak so I was thinking about getting them colormatch...  :biggrin:
> *


You'd probably mess up a few spokes due to rust so you would need parts and then when you relace them getting them true would be a bitch unless you have a jig or a machine setup to do so..


----------



## Huggies

yeah... I tought about getting the hub centered in the dish... that would be a pain in the ass I guess... :biggrin: 

What about getting them powdercoated completely... do you think it would be a good idea since I'm replacing the sealant anyways?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Feb 11 2010, 06:25 AM~16580678
> *yeah... I tought about getting the hub centered in the dish... that would be a pain in the ass I guess...  :biggrin:
> 
> What about getting them powdercoated completely... do you think it would be a good idea since I'm replacing the sealant anyways?
> *


sure I don't see why not I'd do them that way if you have to replace the seal.. I heard of people doing them with the seal on and using a high temp tape.If you try it let us know how it turns out


----------



## Huggies

Good... I'll be getting a quote in a few days for the powdercoat... hubs are pitted and spokes are blacks...  I want everything red like my car... So I'll sandblast them prior to powdercoat or paint... 

Any idea if sandblast will take off the old black powdercoat on the spokes? I heard it would be a pain in the ass...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Feb 11 2010, 06:45 AM~16580716
> *Good... I'll be getting a quote in a few days for the powdercoat... hubs are pitted and spokes are blacks...    I want everything red like my car... So I'll sandblast them prior to powdercoat or paint...
> 
> Any idea if sandblast will take off the old black powdercoat on the spokes? I heard it would be a pain in the ass...
> *


I don't believe you have to remove the old paint it should be fine to leave them as is


----------



## ONE9SIX5

quick question, how do you maintain the appearacne of the (painted) wheel? Simple soap and water?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by ONE9SIX5_@Feb 16 2010, 09:24 AM~16627345
> *quick question, how do you maintain the appearacne of the (painted) wheel? Simple soap and water?
> *


I'd say yes and just a simple spot free at the car wash would be best in my opinion


----------



## Huggies

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 15 2010, 06:10 AM~16616307
> *I don't believe you have to remove the old paint it should be fine to leave them as is
> *


The thing is... my hubs are faded and pitted... so I was gonna sandblast them first anyways... I'll keep you posted :biggrin:


----------



## lowblackee

hey homies what kind of sand paper do i use to scuff my 13ns????


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Feb 7 2010, 03:37 PM~16540021
> *I picked up the bowtie kcockoffs @ a local swap meet.
> Ok 1 more pic of the green-ness... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i painted these today for my blazer, but i want to get sum gold bowties for em


----------



## SEAZ01

ima try mine bt not the spokes jus the lip black


----------



## missmeme

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 24 2008, 03:39 PM~10728601
> *this was my spare that had rusty spokes and nipples, and Ive always wanted color matched wheels, so thought what do I have to lose by trying this, till I get extra loot. any pointers on keeping the paint from flaking down the road? Im going to prep the others better and prolly clear coat will help, this isnt a daily so no bad weather to mess them up, just normal washes  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looks real nice.. i like it alot!


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Feb 18 2010, 08:03 PM~16655027
> *i painted these today for my blazer, but i want to get sum gold bowties for em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They came out nice. How many coats of the X metal base did you shoot ? 
For the knockoffs....try E bay or there may be a vendor on this site that sells them.


----------



## lowblackee

ok homeboys im trying to do pinstripe tape around the lip, does anyone know the best way to do it, and how to get the lane perfect straight????? pm me....pls


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 5 2010, 02:23 PM~16523000
> *I've got some 14x7 100 spoke pre-stamped D'zz that are pretty rough on the dish that i'm trying to sell.If they dont well i'm gonna paint them shits.When i say rough heres the worst one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go w/ this color.Prtobally from the valve stem to the lip of wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if that is that transparent paint it wont work over those chipped rusted wheels.Your better off using regular paint


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2010, 05:17 AM~16793051
> *if that is that transparent paint it wont work over those chipped rusted wheels.Your better off using regular paint
> *


I had a few nipples that were rusting & yes your right..the X metals wont look the same color. But, unless your right up on the rim you really cant notice.


----------



## black1962impala

awesome topic guys now im looking for used spokes


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Mar 4 2010, 05:17 AM~16793051-->
> 
> 
> 
> if that is that transparent paint it wont work over those chipped rusted wheels.Your better off using regular paint
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pacific coast_@Mar 4 2010, 06:55 PM~16798637
> *I had a few nipples that were rusting & yes your right..the X metals wont look the same color. But, unless your right up on the rim you really cant notice.
> *


Yeah i'm gonna have to lay down some kinda base first.Any suggestions?????Was thinking some kinda silver


----------



## pacific coast

"
Yeah i'm gonna have to lay down some kinda base first.Any suggestions?????Was thinking some kinda silver "

That would work. If the rust is just on the nipples silver will hide quite well.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 5 2010, 12:50 PM~16805761
> *Yeah i'm gonna have to lay down some kinda base first.Any suggestions?????Was thinking some kinda silver
> *


do that whole lip in silver then it will be like a two different type color candy deal it would be cool or do the base in gold.I'd just make sure to cover any rust spots or peeled off chrome


----------



## mrgervais

If I don't want to have the candy look to my wheels but just a basic color, what primer and top coat brand should I use?


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Mar 20 2010, 12:20 AM~16942152
> *If I don't want to have the candy look to my wheels but just a basic color, what primer and top coat brand should I use?
> *


when I did these I bought all my paint from autozone. I used krylon self etching primer, followed by duplicolor garnet red and topped off with some duplicolor mirage flip flop paint. I used some of the clear paint for engines as clear. only prep I did was to hit the dish with some 600 grit wet/dry paper and stuck like a champ. even then bent one from when my axle broke didn't scratch or chip.

























phil


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

pics of bent wheel?


----------



## caprice on dz

already scraped em. it was mainly the lip rolled back when the wheel drug under the car


----------



## JUIC'D64

just got done doing this one


----------



## LOWASME

I just pick some sokes this past weeken. I just now got them on my car. They had too much rust to keep them chrom,so I just what I do... :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Mar 24 2010, 03:18 PM~16987940
> *I just pick some sokes this past weeken. I just now got them on my car. They had too much rust to keep them chrom,so I just what I do... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That makes like your 5 set now dont it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A

my boy standin wit my shit like its his lol


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 23 2010, 06:24 PM~16977566
> *just got done doing this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro wheres the pics of the wheels on the car :biggrin:


----------



## Navarro_Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: buick1984regal, jucied62ss
hey juiced62ss i tried to pm you but you can't get any so here you go....




> *On those blue wheels u painted how did not get paint on the nipples*


i used masking tape...i used 1 long strip of tape and pushed it in between the spokes with my finger. it doesn't cover them all the way but enough not to be able to see from a distance but if you get up close i can see some paint but not very much.


----------



## Navarro_Customs




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

OVERALL I THINK IT WAS WORTH IT TOOK ME 3 DAYS THO FROM WHEELS OFF TO WHEELS ON  
cleanest ones ive seen here..nice fleetwood


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 24 2010, 04:09 PM~16989016
> *That makes like your 5 set now dont it :biggrin:
> *


man,I really don't know. I can't keep up. Wire Wheels come & go for me :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Mar 25 2010, 11:14 AM~16997640
> *
> 
> *


Man,they came out Nice


----------



## lowriden

does anyone know if they make a gold krylon x metals paint... not gold just I want the anodized look in gold


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Mar 25 2010, 08:06 PM~17002255
> *does anyone know if they make a gold krylon x metals paint... not gold just I want the anodized look in gold
> *


I wanna say yes, ive seen it at Kragen [Shucks,Checker] or even can be bought online. Go to the Dupli color website.


----------



## Elizondo.G

I did these the other night


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Mar 25 2010, 07:06 PM~17002255
> *does anyone know if they make a gold krylon x metals paint... not gold just I want the anodized look in gold
> *


No,its called Yellow. I did back in 04 on my Tracker. I was hopping it would look like gold over the over chrome,but it didn't. It just came out a too much yellowest color :thumbsdown: So I took it off & I just when with Green  

Here's a pic from back in them dayz :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Mar 26 2010, 01:36 AM~17005362
> *No,its called Yellow. I did back in 04 on my Tracker. I was hopping it would look like gold over the over chrome,but it didn't. It just came out a too much yellowest color :thumbsdown: So I took it off & I just when with Green   I had Gold Nips on the wire's,so I say it look good for beeing bolt ons  :0
> 
> Here's a pic from back in them dayz  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowriden

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Mar 26 2010, 12:31 AM~17004600
> *I wanna say yes, ive seen it at Kragen [Shucks,Checker] or even can be bought online. Go to the Dupli color website.
> *


thanks homie I'll check it out :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978

my wife justed her 13's she just got.


----------



## caprice on dz

While their no wire wheels I did paint them. These will be my winter wheels/rolling stock for the next few weeks while I repaint my current wire wheels. I see these and that old song "hot rod lincoln" comes to mind.


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Mar 27 2010, 07:02 PM~17019375
> *my wife justed her 13's she just got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

i just did mine over the weekend. im not sure if they are going to last tho 

they were gold spoked originally. but the spokes were badly rusted. i cleaned them and scuffed them with steal wool. i put a couple coats of the primer that prevents rust. and then i got color matchin gold metallic paint and then layed on a couple coats of clear. 

on the spare i did the paint already shipped a lil bit on the nipple when my dad was taking of the tape :angry: 

shitty pic but here they are


----------



## LOWASME

Heres a better pic of my wires that I did last weeken


----------



## plague

MY BOY 801 RIDER DID THESE FOR ONE OF MY FRIENDS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Those look good Phillipa


----------



## LOWASME

I think this should bee a bettrer pic in the day light :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Mar 30 2010, 01:33 PM~17045388
> *I think this should bee a bettrer pic in the day light  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no chipping? how did you prep them?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 30 2010, 12:37 AM~17041022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BOY 801 RIDER DID THESE FOR ONE OF MY FRIENDS
> *


 :wow:


----------



## excalibur

ttt


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 29 2010, 10:37 PM~17041022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BOY 801 RIDER DID THESE FOR ONE OF MY FRIENDS
> *


----------



## bigbody93

I got some 13's that i painted & dont like the color can i use aircraft striper on the wheels to take the paint off.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Apr 24 2010, 04:53 PM~17290464
> *I got some 13's that i painted & dont like the color can i use aircraft striper on the wheels to take the paint off.
> *


yup


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Apr 24 2010, 07:53 PM~17290464
> *I got some 13's that i painted & dont like the color can i use aircraft striper on the wheels to take the paint off.
> *


nice avatar


----------



## bigbody93

thanks homie it use to be my homies lincoin james car,but its motivation for me to build my car hear very soon


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i painted mine navy blue


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Apr 24 2010, 05:53 PM~17290464
> *I got some 13's that i painted & dont like the color can i use aircraft striper on the wheels to take the paint off.
> *


Use some smal acid brushes to apply the stripper, let it set for a few minutes, aggitate it with the same brush, then rinse with water. Wear gloves & eye protection. After that step i like to use a compressor to get all the water out of the hard to reach spots. 
As of yesterday,,my Roadsters painted 1 1/2 years ago...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 25 2010, 08:51 PM~17299399
> *Use some smal acid brushes to apply the stripper, let it set for a few minutes, aggitate it with the same brush, then rinse with water. Wear gloves & eye protection. After that step i like to use a compressor to get all the water out of the hard to reach spots.
> As of yesterday,,my Roadsters painted 1 1/2 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like you take care of your stuff


----------



## lowlowlow

I remembered the old method of coloring spokes with straws...










so I used that instead of masking tape


----------



## pacific coast

"Looks like you take care of your stuff "
TY sir always garage kept & multiple coats of wax on em @ ALL times.
LowLowLow- i like the straw method of masking. back in the day i used green straws to cover the spokes..looked OK till they started falling off... :biggrin:


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 15 2009, 06:59 AM~13007510
> *Here is another pic of my spokes painted on my bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



front wheel looks like some truspokes


----------



## 85eldoCE

got some new chrome and gold and was thinking of clearing over them to help out on the wear down process from washing and chiping from everyday use. would this help out or just pain in the ass for nothing


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Apr 28 2010, 09:59 AM~17329192
> *front wheel looks like some truspokes
> *


they is :cheesy:


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Apr 28 2010, 10:06 AM~17329273
> *got some new chrome and gold and was thinking of clearing over them to help out on the wear down process from washing and chiping from everyday use. would this help out or just pain in the ass for nothing
> *


Not really a bad idea. Clean & dry the rim completely, wipe down with wax & grease remover then shoot several medium coats of a quality clear such as PPG or Du pont. Id even do the backsides as well. Were you thinking of doing the whole rim or just the nipples & spokes ?


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 28 2010, 12:50 PM~17330224
> *Not really a bad idea. Clean & dry the rim completely, wipe down with wax & grease remover then shoot several medium coats of a quality clear such as PPG or Du pont. Id even do the backsides as well. Were you thinking of doing the whole rim or just the nipples & spokes ?
> *



dont really no what do u think should i do the whole rim or spokes and nips 
any help would be great


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Apr 28 2010, 11:57 AM~17330296
> *dont really no what do u think should i do the whole rim or spokes and nips
> any help would be great
> *


Doing the whole rim would be less time consuming,meaning you dont have to mask the dish.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Apr 28 2010, 10:06 AM~17329273
> *got some new chrome and gold and was thinking of clearing over them to help out on the wear down process from washing and chiping from everyday use. would this help out or just pain in the ass for nothing
> *


is the car garaged?if it is I see no need to do this just take care of them and they'll be just fine.


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2010, 12:12 AM~17337373
> *is the car garaged?if it is I see no need to do this just take care of them and they'll be just fine.
> *


i wish it was garaged kept only when major surgery is goin on


----------



## low of 79

Here is one of my wheels.
base, clear and flakes.
and all handmade


----------



## caprice on dz

fresh paint and rubber, metalflake red on 195/60/15


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@May 9 2010, 03:09 PM~17435993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FINISHED THESE TODAY.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@May 9 2010, 10:27 PM~17438878
> *FINISHED THESE TODAY.
> *


Damn Big Louu they look fresh. 

I'm working on that freight quote... i'll call you this evening.


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@May 9 2010, 05:09 PM~17435993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: that looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 10 2010, 01:37 PM~17444543
> *:wow: that looks good :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 10 2010, 11:26 AM~17443470
> *Damn Big Louu they look fresh.
> 
> I'm working on that freight quote... i'll call you this evening.
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@May 9 2010, 06:09 PM~17435993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thought it was snoops car for a minute lol


----------



## BIG LOUU

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 10 2010, 06:16 PM~17447115
> *thought it was snoops car for a minute lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## foey

SICK


----------



## JUIC'D64

heres some zenith's i paint hub and spokes were rusted


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 10 2010, 06:16 PM~17447115
> *thought it was snoops car for a minute lol
> *


So did I , but thats not a PONTIAC :uh:


----------



## JuicyJ




----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 17 2010, 04:58 AM~17512788
> *heres some zenith's i paint hub and spokes were rusted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I thought Z's had stainless spokes?


----------



## JUIC'D64

they do but when i got these i guess he had them out for a while still look good built in 1980s :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHEZ

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 30 2008, 06:00 PM~10773920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They look like a FRESH set of wires. You'd never tell they used to be rusty. Killer job :thumbsup:


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by SWITCHEZ_@May 18 2010, 12:20 AM~17524191
> *They look like a FRESH set of wires. You'd never tell they used to be rusty. Killer job  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz

I painted mine using Dupli-Color Metalcast red.... Came out looking good!


----------



## slangin cardboard

:biggrin:


----------



## sikonenine

sick... looks pretty good. i think i just maybe might do mine   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

ANOTHER SET I DID!


----------



## Huggies

Talked about having my wheels assembled in the powdercoating oven before... now... They're back... replaced 25 front spokes on each wheels with chrome one... 

The process was a pain in the ass since some spokes were spinning with the nipples... but the result was worth the hard work...

From Zero to Hero... :biggrin: 

Enjoy!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Jun 6 2010, 04:52 PM~17710589
> *Talked about having my wheels assembled in the powdercoating oven before... now... They're back... replaced 25 front spokes on each wheels with chrome one...
> 
> The process was a pain in the ass since some spokes were spinning with the nipples... but the result was worth the hard work...
> 
> From Zero to Hero...  :biggrin:
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 250 Game

ok so i just scooped up these rims for $70 and the douche bag beat me to the punch of painting them lol he did a terrible job so im gonna re paint them black center and chrome nips any tips paint remover ? prep ? ( pics are after i cleaned them )


----------



## HARDLUCK88

now i dont feel so bad about painting my wheels with spraypaint :happysad:

how can i fix this? is there an easy way to knock the roughage off?


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by hennessy-mobbin_@Jun 11 2010, 03:41 PM~17762165
> *ok so i just scooped up these rims for $70 and the douche bag beat me to the punch of painting them lol he did a terrible job so im gonna re paint them black center and chrome nips any tips paint remover ? prep ?  ( pics are after i cleaned them )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



if he spray painted them go to walmart and get the purple power degreaser and soak them in it. then take the wheels to the car was and pressure wash them chrome again.


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 11 2010, 07:54 PM~17764055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i dont feel so bad about painting my wheels with spraypaint :happysad:
> 
> how can i fix this? is there an easy way to knock the roughage off?
> *



damn ur ol lady driving :biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice

Here is the ones I painted.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 12 2010, 01:43 AM~17765205
> *damn ur ol lady driving :biggrin:
> *


actually thats the first time i ever curbed a rim, and it was at teh drive through at taco bell, those fuckers made the curb so damn far out from the window i can barely reach, even locked up...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jun 14 2010, 06:03 PM~17784438
> *Here is the ones I painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 14 2010, 09:44 PM~17787914
> *actually thats the first time i ever curbed a rim, and it was at teh drive through at taco bell, those fuckers made the curb so damn far out from the window i can barely reach, even locked up...
> *


chicken wrap burrito :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 11 2010, 09:54 PM~17764055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i dont feel so bad about painting my wheels with spraypaint :happysad:
> 
> how can i fix this? is there an easy way to knock the roughage off?
> *


DAMMMMMM

JB Weld then grind down???


----------



## mr84caprice

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 11 2010, 07:54 PM~17764055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i dont feel so bad about painting my wheels with spraypaint :happysad:
> 
> how can i fix this? is there an easy way to knock the roughage off?
> *


Use a grinder and smooth it out then respray.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 14 2010, 09:44 PM~17787914
> *actually thats the first time i ever curbed a rim, and it was at teh drive through at taco bell, those fuckers made the curb so damn far out from the window i can barely reach, even locked up...
> *



I jumped a curb with all 4s at taco bell once. turned my round chinas in D's


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 15 2010, 04:18 PM~17794406
> *I jumped a curb with all 4s at taco bell once. turned my round chinas in D's
> *


that blows


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jun 15 2010, 01:53 PM~17793045
> *Use a grinder and smooth it out then respray.
> *


do you think a dremel would do it? i think my grinder would make it worse, that shit is fierce!


----------



## 250 Game

before










after


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by hennessy-mobbin_@Jun 15 2010, 10:20 PM~17797630
> *before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not to shit in your soup, but you really should have put the tires on first, the tire machine might fuck that up...


----------



## 250 Game

lol i sold the ride they were gonna go on so ill most likely end up selling them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 15 2010, 03:26 PM~17795005
> *do you think a dremel would do it? i think my grinder would make it worse, that shit is fierce!
> *


I think that would be fine or if you had a flap disc that would grind it down smooth or a file would probably do the trick


----------



## catfish801

i did mine also 




























rims were banged up but thats the way i bought em guy never heard of a lead hammer lol but spray paint don't last long next time i wont use areosol i will buy the paint and clear and do it myself i would take the whole apart but i guess there is some gauges to test the pressure to put the wheel back together ?? is the a topic on here with these specs , i know lowrider had one but it didn't give the pressure specs ???


----------



## 84Joe

I did these today,came out good.







:biggrin: ics/1007/2012.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## 84Joe




----------



## 84Joe




----------



## regallowlow187

^^^Lookin good^^^ thinkin bout goin that combo on my silver 84 caddy


----------



## 84Joe

thanks homie,its not that hard took me a day to do all 4 wheels.lets just hope they hold up when I clean them...


----------



## MR. Cadillac

SHIT LOOKS GUD!!!


----------



## CADDY92480

some of the wheels i've done


----------



## sincityrider1

looks better than rust :boink:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Jul 24 2010, 04:45 AM~18128604
> *some of the wheels i've done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like the red ones whats the tech'q to do it that way


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG

*THIS TOPIC IS BAD ASS MEN KEEP UP THE WOOD WORK HOMIES* :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :yessad: :yes: :h5:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Jun 6 2010, 07:52 PM~17710589
> *Talked about having my wheels assembled in the powdercoating oven before... now... They're back... replaced 25 front spokes on each wheels with chrome one...
> 
> The process was a pain in the ass since some spokes were spinning with the nipples... but the result was worth the hard work...
> 
> From Zero to Hero...  :biggrin:
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THEM SHITZ CAME OUT AWESOME


----------



## 80GRAND

GETTIN READY TO PAINT MY WHEELS IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO WHAT COLOR DO YOU GUYS THINK WOULD LOOK BETTER PEARL WHITE OR METTALIC BLUE IM JUST DOING THE LIP KEEPING NIPS SPOKES AND HUBS CHROME


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 6 2010, 10:24 PM~18249624
> *GETTIN READY TO PAINT MY WHEELS IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO WHAT COLOR DO YOU GUYS THINK WOULD LOOK BETTER PEARL WHITE OR METTALIC BLUE IM JUST DOING THE LIP KEEPING NIPS SPOKES AND HUBS CHROME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW MY ANSWER


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 6 2010, 10:24 PM~18249624
> *GETTIN READY TO PAINT MY WHEELS IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO WHAT COLOR DO YOU GUYS THINK WOULD LOOK BETTER PEARL WHITE OR METTALIC BLUE IM JUST DOING THE LIP KEEPING NIPS SPOKES AND HUBS CHROME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW


----------



## madmonte

how do yall paint the spokes but not the hub wouldn that be kind of a pain in the ass to do??


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by madmonte_@Aug 8 2010, 08:12 PM~18260326
> *how do yall paint the spokes but not the hub wouldn that be kind of a pain in the ass to do??
> *


you got to paint each spoke by hand with a brush


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND+Aug 7 2010, 12:24 AM~18249624-->
> 
> 
> 
> GETTIN READY TO PAINT MY WHEELS IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO WHAT COLOR DO YOU GUYS THINK WOULD LOOK BETTER PEARL WHITE OR METTALIC BLUE IM JUST DOING THE LIP KEEPING NIPS SPOKES AND HUBS CHROME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd do every other spokes pain and pinstripe the dish
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Aug 8 2010, 05:50 PM~18258524
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW MY ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Your have the pinstripe then??


----------



## 80GRAND

deff. dont want to paint the spokes just doin the lip.......i got 1 for white but cuz u dont count i know you and dana will say white but i need other opinions as well.....so what u guys think white lip or blue lip


----------



## mrgervais

Do em the color oe the top imo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Jul 30 2010, 02:13 PM~18186717
> *THIS TOPIC IS BAD ASS MEN KEEP UP THE WOOD WORK HOMIES :thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:  :yessad:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


are you a guy because that sounds super gay :cheesy:


----------



## bigtroubles1

painted rims 2 days ago


----------



## pacific coast

Damm those rims look good !!


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Sep 5 2010, 10:51 PM~18495295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damm those rims look good !!
> *


Thanks only took 3 hours


----------



## bigtroubles1

Before










> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Sep 5 2010, 10:51 PM~18495295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> Damm those rims look good !!
> *


Thanks only took 3 hours


----------



## richiev64

ttt Im bout to do my all chrome ones the week-weekend, i will post the whole thing from start to finsh!!!!! check back in about 2-3days!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 7 2010, 10:14 PM~18511680
> *ttt Im bout to do my all chrome ones the week-weekend, i will post the whole thing from start to finsh!!!!! check back in about 2-3days!!!
> *


Color


----------



## richiev64

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Sep 8 2010, 07:18 AM~18512261
> *Color
> *


blue homie just the spokes and a ring around the dish. im going to try and keep the hubs chrome. I have been testing that x-metal on a old rim i had laying around, also i did some test shots on a wrench that was chrome on one half, and gray primer on the other. to check the color diff. and i have to say it looks better shot straight over the chrome. not only did i test it on primer vs chrome, I placed 3 strips of tape on each side, and after each pass i pulled a strip so i could see the diff in color from 4 passes to one. darker to lighter. i like the look of 2-3. i will post pics tomorrow. oh yeah i will not be using primer.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 9 2010, 08:48 PM~18528923
> *blue homie just the spokes and a ring around the dish. im going to try and keep the hubs chrome. I have been testing that x-metal on a old rim i had laying around, also i did some test shots on a wrench that was chrome on one half, and gray primer on the other. to check the color diff. and i have to say it looks better shot straight over the chrome. not only did i test it on primer vs chrome, I placed 3 strips of tape on each side, and after each pass i pulled a strip so i could see the diff in color from 4 passes to one. darker to lighter. i like the look of 2-3. i will post pics tomorrow. oh yeah i will not be using primer.
> *


yea no primer looks way better but sometimes the paint dont stick..takes a couple passes.. heres a close up, i chipped it a lil putting on the knockoff but no primer


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 9 2010, 08:48 PM~18528923
> *blue homie just the spokes and a ring around the dish. im going to try and keep the hubs chrome. I have been testing that x-metal on a old rim i had laying around, also i did some test shots on a wrench that was chrome on one half, and gray primer on the other. to check the color diff. and i have to say it looks better shot straight over the chrome. not only did i test it on primer vs chrome, I placed 3 strips of tape on each side, and after each pass i pulled a strip so i could see the diff in color from 4 passes to one. darker to lighter. i like the look of 2-3. i will post pics tomorrow. oh yeah i will not be using primer.
> *


Where's those pics


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 7 2010, 10:14 PM~18511680
> *ttt Im bout to do my all chrome ones the week-weekend, i will post the whole thing from start to finsh!!!!! check back in about 2-3days!!!
> *


Where's those pics


----------



## richiev64

man im going to tell ya'll the truth, I didnt have the time to get it done...... i know, i know. I got all my wheels off and cleaned, as i started to tape... i got a call about a last min show That our club has supported for the last 4 years. So i had to put them back on!!! Sucks but here was my idea, to keep the hub chrome.... Use cotton balls stuff them behind the spokes and adj with some tweezers shit works i tried it on my test wheel and worked pretty good.

I have also realized that I am way to busy right now and think i will just get some from homeboy already done. Time is money and at the moment i have alil bit more money then time. but this is a great topic and hope to do the wheels i have now one i got my new set. not such a time crunch. I hope the cotton thing will help some one here. E


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Sep 12 2010, 05:17 PM~18548898
> *Where's those pics
> *


DAMN THAT COTTON BALL IDEA IS GREAT BUT THATS COOL...


----------



## richiev64

thanks man, i hope it will help someone I also picked up some "bulldog" adhesion promoter so when i shoot the wheels, no primer use bulldog, then paint and clear. Un-tape and roll them hoes!!!!!


----------



## the hogg




----------



## bigtroubles1

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 10 2010, 02:25 PM~18276120
> *deff. dont want to paint the spokes just doin the lip.......i got 1 for white but cuz u dont count i know you and dana will say white but i need other opinions as well.....so what u guys think white lip or blue lip
> *


you just doing the lip try them blue and if you don't like it then go to white :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS




----------



## d-boy 84

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Sep 30 2010, 09:48 AM~18701471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did you use?


----------



## Maricoparider

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 11 2009, 04:54 PM~14739134
> *Nice color, what's it called?  Spray can?  Are the spokes orange too or is that just camera reflection?
> Here's some wheels i did on my homie's cadi.  Just the outter lip and center of knockoff is painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!! :wow:


----------



## bigtroubles1

TTT


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 25 2010, 07:15 PM~18406866
> *are you a guy because that sounds super gay  :cheesy:
> *




no **** shit my bad


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Oct 7 2010, 12:58 AM~18757445
> *no **** shit my bad
> *


LOL I was just messing with ya


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I want some painted and muraled wheels and I know a guy who just got out the pin and is doing shit cheap but I don't know


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG

where do i buy the paint for my wheels to look like this?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Oct 7 2010, 02:31 PM~18760942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do i buy the paint for my wheels to look like this?
> *


looks like that metal cast paint you can get it from autozone,checkers, or even wal mart


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG

tanks homie















ima go and get me some paint :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

i just finished up painting up some of my trusty rusty's...  hope you guys like them. :biggrin:


----------



## KadillacTone




----------



## pacific coast

Looking good gentlemen!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 17 2010, 04:58 AM~17512788
> *heres some zenith's i paint hub and spokes were rusted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 2 2010, 08:05 PM~18971592
> *Nice!
> *


thanks heres how they look now


----------



## regallowlow187

Scooped these up a lil while back for $100. figure Ill go with painting the dish on these since they are faded, not sure what car and color yet but I keep an eye on here for new ideas


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

ey i wanna paint my rims and have a few questions. i just wanna paint the spoked and i know to cover the lip and all that but i wanna know do you just paint over the chrome spokes or you ttry to sand them down some how? can any one help me id really like to know and try it out for my self and not take them to a shop and get them painted for $500 :uh:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Nov 7 2010, 07:45 PM~19010207
> *Scooped these up a lil while back for $100. figure Ill go with painting the dish on these since they are faded, not sure what car and color yet but I keep an eye on here for new ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was actually thinking about layin down lace on mine


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Nov 15 2010, 09:26 AM~19071687
> *ey i wanna paint my rims and have a few questions. i just wanna paint the spoked and i know to cover the lip and all that but i wanna know do you just paint over the chrome spokes or you ttry to sand them down some how? can any one help me id really like to know and try it out for my self and not take them to a shop and get them painted for $500  :uh:
> *


I'D RECOMEND SCUFFING THE SPOKES WITH 80 OR 100 GRIT SAND PAPER THEN (ADHESION PROMOTER IF YOU CHOOSE) PRIMER AND THEN PAINT... AND THEN CLEAR.. 

IF YOUR GONNA SPEND $500 JUST BUY NEW ANODIZED ONES... :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 15 2010, 11:56 AM~19072841
> *I'D RECOMEND SCUFFING THE SPOKES WITH 80 OR 100 GRIT SAND PAPER THEN (ADHESION PROMOTER IF YOU CHOOSE) PRIMER AND THEN PAINT... AND THEN CLEAR..
> 
> IF YOUR GONNA SPEND $500 JUST BUY NEW ANODIZED ONES... :biggrin:
> *



orale thanks homie. and shit id rather do it myself for like if anything 10-20 dollars and some of my time :biggrin: but yeah thanks loco


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Nov 15 2010, 02:16 PM~19073947
> *orale thanks homie. and shit id rather do it myself for like if anything 10-20 dollars and some of my time  :biggrin:  but yeah thanks loco
> *


SIMON... LOOK AT MY POST ON THIS PAGE. I DID SOME CENTERBLACKS... I REALLY THOUGHT THAT RUSTOLEUM CLEAR DID THE TRICK...


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jun 14 2010, 06:03 PM~17784438
> *Here is the ones I painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, but please take those fat w/w off their killing that car :happysad:


----------



## LOWASME

Well,I only one tire so far,so I went and I painted my rim today :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 15 2010, 02:42 PM~19074150
> *SIMON... LOOK AT MY POST ON THIS PAGE. I DID SOME CENTERBLACKS... I REALLY THOUGHT THAT RUSTOLEUM CLEAR DID THE TRICK...
> *



yeah simon they look good!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Nov 15 2010, 07:32 PM~19076725
> *yeah simon they look good!
> *


gracias homie.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 15 2010, 06:25 PM~19076123
> *Well,I only one tire so far,so I went and I painted my rim today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro.. an pics of the taping stage? And also it's weird how you tire is a goodyear.. normally only see them hankooks.


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 15 2010, 07:41 PM~19076837
> *looks good bro.. an pics of the taping stage? And also it's weird how you tire is a goodyear.. normally only see them hankooks.
> *


lol,I skipped the pic's of masking off part this time. I only did my one wire wheel that I tire on. I don't know,I got the used Goodyear Tire at used tire shop here in Arkansas. I still looking for 3 more used white wall tire's :biggrin: So buy what I can get my hands on :thumbsup:


----------



## blockburna-561

Didn't know there was a thread for this. I had painted mines also, didn't even tape them couldn't get them right so I painted the whole rim. Maybe time to remove and redo them with some tape a lot of nice different styles here.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Nov 15 2010, 09:39 PM~19077609
> *Didn't know there was a thread for this. I had painted mines also, didn't even tape them couldn't get them right so I painted the whole rim. Maybe time to remove and redo them with some tape a lot of nice different styles here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, gtta have some chrome on dem rims tho,


----------



## reglos84

:wow: :wow: :wow: chingo


> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@May 9 2010, 05:09 PM~17435993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## blockburna-561

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 16 2010, 05:01 AM~19080317
> *looks good, gtta have some chrome on dem rims tho,
> *


What should be chrome? One of the lips was dull, and I'm not sure of the condition of the spokes they were painted when I got them.


----------



## mr.unique87

this is the first set of rims ive done i spent about 4 or 5 hour a rims let me know what u think





















448/mrunique87/11e9de43.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mr.unique87

these are my bros another 5 hours a rim what u think?


----------



## blockburna-561

Wow, nice job homie. I like the white ones. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.unique87

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Nov 17 2010, 05:01 PM~19094813
> *Wow, nice job homie. I like the white ones.  :biggrin:
> *


Thaks a lot homie :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast

LOVE the green........


----------



## baggedout81

DOPE DOPE


----------



## regallowlow187

x2, these turned out badass  



> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 17 2010, 06:05 PM~19095432
> *LOVE the green........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1953 chevy

The spokes are powder coated white and i painted the dish black!


----------



## Refined95

> rims where rusted and old but only cost 100 bucks i sand blasted them and painted to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get the tires on without the machine scratching the paint? I thought you had to paint them with the tires on?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by mr.unique87_@Nov 17 2010, 05:41 PM~19094631
> *this is the first set of rims ive done i spent about 4 or 5 hour a rims let me know what u think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 448/mrunique87/11e9de43.jpg[/IMG]
> *


those are badass


----------



## illstorm

x2 Superbadazz


----------



## A.Retana

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Nov 15 2010, 09:26 AM~19071687
> *ey i wanna paint my rims and have a few questions. i just wanna paint the spoked and i know to cover the lip and all that but i wanna know do you just paint over the chrome spokes or you ttry to sand them down some how? can any one help me id really like to know and try it out for my self and not take them to a shop and get them painted for $500  :uh:
> *


just scuff them with a sandpaper or with a spongue primer paint and clear. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

here is some i painted for my homies 63 impala


----------



## mr.unique87

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2010, 02:33 AM~19130679
> *those are badass
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## regallowlow187

goin on over 2 years


----------



## 3onthree

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Nov 23 2010, 06:18 PM~19145739
> *goin on over 2 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what color paint did u use? rattle can or gun? im trying to get color matching spokes for my 63 and i think our cars are the same color. is your impala azure aqua? the wheels look great and are a nice match to your paint :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWASME

I painted the rest of them last night. Yes at night & out side & they still came out great :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 23 2010, 05:53 PM~19145981
> *I paint the rest of them last night. Yes at night  & out side & they still came out great  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those rimz look good L A Me , But you should have removed the valve stems first.


----------



## A.Retana

JUST PAINTEDMY RIMS WILL POST UP TONIGHT BUT YOUR RIMS CAME OUT REAL NICE HOMIE


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 23 2010, 08:30 PM~19147551
> *Those rimz look good L A Me , But you should have removed the valve stems first.
> *


fuck it,well they match now :boink:


----------



## pacific coast

Damm i love this color. Did you use the Dupli color brand & if so did you shoot a pearl or flakes over the base or is that how it is out of the can ?


----------



## KABEL




----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 24 2010, 02:04 PM~19153950
> *Damm i love this color. Did you use the Dupli color brand & if so did you shoot a pearl or flakes over the base or is that how it is out of the can ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks pacific coast :thumbsup: 


Its a 2010 color that just came out. 

Its PPG paint.

I put the Gold flake in the clear.

Here's what it looks like in the sun light :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 24 2010, 12:04 PM~19152992
> *fuck it,well they match now  :boink:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 24 2010, 07:56 PM~19156623
> *:yes:
> *


Yup & there 4 $SALE$ now,something came up :biggrin:


----------



## 84Joe

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 23 2010, 05:53 PM~19145981
> *I painted the rest of them last night. Yes at night  & out side & they still came out great  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those came out clean homie


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 23 2010, 05:53 PM~19145981
> *I painted the rest of them last night. Yes at night  & out side & they still came out great  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:  PICS MOUNTED


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 25 2010, 06:24 PM~19165008
> *:wow:  :wow:   PICS MOUNTED
> *


right here


----------



## fleetwood88

question i just got some tripple gold rims but they painted on green if i use paint removal does the gold fade away?


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Nov 25 2010, 11:28 PM~19167206
> *question i just got some tripple gold rims but they painted on green if i use paint removal does the gold fade away?
> *


post a pic of them,I would need to see


----------



## fleetwood88

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 26 2010, 01:02 AM~19167481
> *post a pic of them,I would need to see
> *


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Nov 26 2010, 10:12 AM~19168401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice wheels. You should be good to go with paint removal. Just make sure you hit the painted parts. Gold is plated not painted,so you should good to go. What paint removal do you use??


----------



## blockburna-561

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Nov 26 2010, 01:12 PM~19168401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I seen those on craigslist, did you just buy them or you are selling them?


----------



## fleetwood88

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 26 2010, 10:22 AM~19168432
> *Nice wheels. You should be good to go with paint removal. Just make sure you hit the painted parts. Gold is plated not painted,so you should good to go. What paint removal do you use??
> *


im not sure wich one u recomend?


----------



## fleetwood88

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Nov 26 2010, 10:33 AM~19168459
> *I seen those on craigslist, did you just buy them or you are selling them?
> *


i just got them, but i want to change the color


----------



## blockburna-561

Are you trying to go with the same design, just different color. Or just painting it a different color and design. Cause I bought this spray, all you have to do is spray let sit and watch it bubble the paint and wipe off. May have to scrub some of the paint off but worked ok for me. I got it at auto zone. $7 a can.


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Nov 26 2010, 12:22 PM~19169077
> *Are you trying to go with the same design, just different color. Or just painting it a different color and design. Cause I bought this spray, all you have to do is spray let sit and watch it bubble the paint and wipe off. May have to scrub some of the paint off but worked ok for me. I got it at auto zone. $7 a can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 good stuff here


----------



## blockburna-561

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Nov 26 2010, 12:22 PM~19169077
> *Are you trying to go with the same design, just different color. Or just painting it a different color and design. Cause I bought this spray, all you have to do is spray let sit and watch it bubble the paint and wipe off. May have to scrub some of the paint off but worked ok for me. I got it at auto zone. $7 a can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea same desing just on white not green i will post pic when im done, thanks for the help :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regallowlow187

Used rattle can everything primer, paint and clear... Not sure the exact color but heres the paint and clear I used and the number on the paint  



> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Nov 23 2010, 05:41 PM~19145897
> *what color paint did u use? rattle can or gun? im trying to get color matching spokes for my 63 and i think our cars are the same color. is your impala azure aqua? the wheels look great and are a nice match to your paint  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## blockburna-561

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Nov 26 2010, 04:11 PM~19169266
> *yea same desing just on white not green i will post pic when im done, thanks for the help :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Started on them yet?


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 25 2010, 06:30 PM~19165054
> *right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes


----------



## fleetwood88

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Nov 28 2010, 04:12 PM~19183781
> *Started on them yet?
> *


no i been working i will start this thusrday


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

ttt


----------



## A.Retana




----------



## A.Retana

> _Originally posted by A.Retana_@Dec 26 2010, 01:30 PM~19423917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheels are white with a blue pearl just like my lincoln :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## A.Retana

ttt


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## A.Retana

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYBODY BE SAFE :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ROCK OUT

how long does it take you to hand paint every spoke? i have some rusty wires wanna paint em all blak with red spokes,


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 2 2011, 02:58 AM~19479856
> *how long does it take you to hand paint every spoke? i have some rusty wires wanna paint em all blak with red spokes,
> *


about 5-6 hrs


----------



## cwb4eva

hers mine spokes wasn so good lookn wat ya thnk done bout 5 yrs ago, but imm bout 2 switch them up


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jan 2 2011, 08:44 AM~19480720
> *about 5-6 hrs
> *


yeah i dont think i have the patience for that. id have to spread it out over a month or id end up throwing the rims out the window


----------



## illstorm

*



LOCO 78  Posted Today, 01:29 AM
yeah i dont think i have the patience for that. id have to spread it out over a month or id end up throwing the rims out the window

Click to expand...

* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## devils caddy

GOT THESE FOR 50$ OFF MY BRO.RUSTED AS FUCK, BUT NOTHING A LITTLE PAINT WONT FIX. I PLAN ON BUYING NEW RIMS,BUT FOR NOW I SAID FUCK IT...







HERE WHAT I USE TO PAINT..


----------



## fleetwood88

before
















after


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Jan 2 2011, 02:44 PM~19482351
> *hers mine spokes wasn so good lookn wat ya thnk done bout 5 yrs ago, but imm bout 2 switch them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



my favorite color.....BLACK! :biggrin:


----------



## blockburna-561

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 6 2011, 08:52 PM~19524168
> *before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> *


You can't post a bigger picture of the after?? They look good, what's the lip? Gold and chrome?


----------



## jcdagassr

do these have potential


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by jcdagassr_@Jan 9 2011, 11:44 PM~19552801
> *do these have potential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## jcdagassr

> _Originally posted by jcdagassr_@Jan 9 2011, 10:44 PM~19552801
> *do these have potential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



















what color should i go with with this car rims being painted are 17s has 20s on it now


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

these are some really good ideas thanks guys


----------



## jcdagassr

ima go with brown spokes with chrome flakes


----------



## 64DROPP

did mine today but i think ima do the dish also


----------



## fleetwood88

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Jan 9 2011, 10:32 PM~19552660
> *You can't post a bigger picture of the after?? They look good, what's the lip? Gold and chrome?
> *


thanks homie


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 2 2011, 10:29 PM~19487307
> *yeah i dont think i have the patience for that. id have to spread it out over a month or id end up throwing the rims out the window
> *


why throw them out the window if i can pay for the shipping and u can send them to my place homie :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Nov 23 2010, 05:18 PM~19145739
> *goin on over 2 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A BADASSSSSSSSSSS 65 :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho

...just for the fuck of it!...practice :dunno:


----------



## mrgervais

those look bad ass but shoulda used gloss black


----------



## Sigala




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Jan 30 2011, 05:45 PM~19738797
> *those look bad ass but shoulda used gloss black
> *


HE CAN STILL CLEAR THEM :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho

...like I said, fuck it...practice. :dunno:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Jan 18 2011, 01:53 PM~19630752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just for the fuck of it!...practice :dunno:
> *


Those look like my house shoe's ha ha no they do look cool , Did you pin or air brush, or sticker.


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Jan 18 2011, 12:53 PM~19630752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just for the fuck of it!...practice :dunno:
> *


----------



## rIdaho

...One Shot enamuel, striped with a mack 01. Thanks guys, just a little of fuckin' around with my brushes. Nothin' to serious, just playin with ideas on old shit. :dunno:


----------



## fantamonte

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## fantamonte

What the best size,Brand brush to use when you are going to paint only the spokes by hand??? 
pics of brushes if poss.!! 
HELP PLEASE ,THANKS HOMIES!!!!


----------



## Indio123

. Getting mine ready for paint. :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho

I wanna do that to an O.G. set of zeniths' I got. You just simply dismantle the wheel? ...then do you just ship em' to someone like envious after powder coating/painting? :dunno:


----------



## SH4RKZ

what brand of paint should i get for my spokes?n am only painting the outer lip. its gonna be black. should i get primer as well? thanks


----------



## LAK ATTACK

I painted mine last summer in basecoat/clearcoat. All I did was dismount the tires, removed the valve stems, lightly sandplasted them to effectively get between the spokes, and finally epoxied them before paint.


----------



## cripn8ez

MY SPOKES I PAINTED N DEC FROM ALL CHROME TO CHROME AND WHITE


----------



## rIdaho

> *Those look like my house shoe's ha ha no they do look cool*


...because they are slippers, they'll be slipin' all over the fuckin' place layin' out rubber!... :sprint: 

...thanks :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 12 2011, 06:12 PM~19853919
> *MY SPOKES I PAINTED N DEC FROM ALL CHROME TO CHROME AND WHITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look good to me loc


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!+Feb 10 2011, 03:44 PM~19837577-->
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna do that to an O.G. set of zeniths' I got. You just simply dismantle the wheel? ...then do you just ship em' to someone like envious after powder coating/painting? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SEND IT COMPLETE THEY SHOULD BE ABLE TO DO EVERYTHING FOR YOU.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SH4RKZ_@Feb 11 2011, 02:21 AM~19842691
> *what brand of paint should i get for my spokes?n am only painting the outer lip. its gonna be black. should i get primer as well? thanks
> *


I WOULD RECOMEND USING ADHESIVE PROMOTER THEN PRIMER THEN BLACK THEN CLEAR COAT.

IF YOU DO JUST BLACK IT WILL FLAKE OFF WITH NO EFFORT AT ALL.


----------



## mannyfresh1983

before

















after
i painted these rims two days a go got new tires and there all ready on my cutty paid 20$ for the rims.


----------



## mannyfresh1983

a close up of what i did








primer,paint.clear


----------



## mr84caprice

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 15 2010, 05:50 PM~19075835
> *looks good, but please take those fat w/w off their killing that car :happysad:
> *


I did now with some all chrome 13x7 cross lace will put up pics soon.


----------



## CaliLiving

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 9 2011, 02:33 PM~19828696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .                Getting mine ready for paint. :biggrin:
> *



how do you dismantle the rimz?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Feb 18 2011, 11:45 AM~19901696
> *how do you dismantle the rimz?
> *


take the seal off the wheel and use a 3/8 socket on the nipples that are hidden under the seal.


----------



## SH4RKZ

I SEEN THE SPOKES PAINTED, NOW WAT ABOUT THE NOCK OFF. IS IT POSSIBLE?


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

:biggrin: WHAT KIND OF PAINT TO BRUSH ON THE SPOKES IF I DONT WANT TO PAINT THE HUB


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## Destino79MC

> _Originally posted by mannyfresh1983_@Feb 18 2011, 09:48 AM~19900838
> * a close up of what i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> primer,paint.clear  *


 Looks good homie.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by edgarcarrillo253_@Feb 26 2011, 02:02 AM~19964409
> *:biggrin: WHAT KIND OF PAINT TO BRUSH ON THE SPOKES IF I DONT WANT TO PAINT THE HUB
> *


1 shot. It flows very well, used in pinstriping too.


----------



## Refined95

Anybody use that Anodizing paint(rattle can) from Pep Boys? I want to do mine black but was wondering how dark it really gets.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Feb 18 2011, 09:45 AM~19901696
> *how do you dismantle the rimz?
> *


 :wow: I think a better question is how do you reassemble the wheels when your done :wow:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

this is why i spraypainted my rims


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## Ru-Nutty

JUST DID MINE LAST MONTH...CAME OUT PRETTY CLEAN...NOT BAD FOR A SET OF 13'S FOR 50 BUCKS!


----------



## Ru-Nutty

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Apr 15 2011, 09:00 PM~20349545
> *JUST DID MINE LAST MONTH...CAME OUT PRETTY CLEAN...NOT BAD FOR A SET OF 13'S FOR 50 BUCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I BOUGHT ALL MY SUPPLIES AT AUTOZONE...30 BUCKS.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Apr 16 2011, 12:00 AM~20349545
> *JUST DID MINE LAST MONTH...CAME OUT PRETTY CLEAN...NOT BAD FOR A SET OF 13'S FOR 50 BUCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOOD JOB ON THESE HOMIE.


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Apr 15 2011, 09:00 PM~20349545
> *JUST DID MINE LAST MONTH...CAME OUT PRETTY CLEAN...NOT BAD FOR A SET OF 13'S FOR 50 BUCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice fucken work


----------



## 29775

any ideas on what color i should paint them



















i was thinking same color as vinyl but not that sure


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

yea same color of top wood look really good homie


----------



## slangin cardboard

before the sand blast,










after the paint.


----------



## rIdaho

:dunno:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 12 2011, 06:12 PM~19853919
> *MY SPOKES I PAINTED N DEC FROM ALL CHROME TO CHROME AND WHITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass!


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by edgarcarrillo253_@Feb 26 2011, 01:02 AM~19964409
> *:biggrin: WHAT KIND OF PAINT TO BRUSH ON THE SPOKES IF I DONT WANT TO PAINT THE HUB
> *


Someone posted stuffing cotton behind the spokes so you don't go through all that work


----------



## gema68

TO THE GUYS WHO PAINTED THERE SPOKES THEY LOOK GOOD IF YOU CAN HELP, MY BROTHER WHANTS TO DO THE SAME IF POSSIBLE HELP ME OUT STEP BY STEP SO THEY CAN COME OUT AS CLEAN AS YOURS THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by gema68_@Apr 19 2011, 04:31 PM~20375373
> *TO THE GUYS WHO PAINTED THERE SPOKES THEY LOOK GOOD IF YOU CAN HELP, MY BROTHER WHANTS TO DO THE SAME IF POSSIBLE HELP ME OUT STEP BY STEP SO THEY CAN COME OUT AS CLEAN AS YOURS THANKS  :thumbsup:
> *


Clean the wheels, scuff them if you want, prime if you want, mask what you don't want painted, pick a color, and spray


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Apr 11 2011, 12:24 PM~20310766
> *Anybody use that Anodizing paint(rattle can) from Pep Boys? I want to do mine black but was wondering how dark it really gets.
> *


Yup, clean and degrease the wheels, then use clear adhesion promotor then the anodize paint in very light coatsuntil you get the desired effect.


----------



## gema68

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 19 2011, 07:09 PM~20376447
> *Clean the wheels, scuff them if you want, prime if you want, mask what you don't want painted, pick a color, and spray
> *


THANKS FELLAS WASNT TO SURE TO USE PRIMER I WILL POST PICTURES AFTER THERE DONE!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82

:inout:


----------



## Refined95

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 19 2011, 08:10 PM~20377007
> *Yup, clean and degrease the wheels, then use clear adhesion promotor then the anodize paint in very light coatsuntil you get the desired effect.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks I might try that instead of glossy black. I just dont want it to look grey. Probably going to do this in the next couple weeks. I'll post up pics for the whole process.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Most of ya say degrease the wheeles and scuff and paint, how about blast the wheels before the paint,has that worked out 4 anybody?
Just seems like it would work out smoother, even doe you have 2 repoli. the spockes. :banghead:


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 20 2011, 08:03 PM~20385345
> *Most of ya say degrease the wheeles and scuff and paint, how about blast the wheels before the paint,has that worked out 4 anybody?
> Just seems like it would work out smoother, even doe you have 2 repoli. the spockes. :banghead:
> *


I think most people are throwing paint on rims that are on the verge of being junk. Why put the work in, I bought a set for $100, washed them real good, knocked down some of the rust on the spokes, sprayed them with a 5 dollar can of spray paint, no other prep. Lasted me through the summer. If I need to, I'll strip the paint off and hit them again.


----------



## bump512

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 20 2011, 11:11 PM~20386381
> *I think most people are throwing paint on rims that are on the verge of being junk.  Why put the work in, I bought a set for $100, washed them real good, knocked down some of the rust on the spokes, sprayed them with a 5 dollar can of spray paint, no other prep.  Lasted me through the summer.  If I need to, I'll strip the paint off and hit them again.
> *


simone que si!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

:thumbsup:


----------



## Refined95

Hey guys, I've seen on here to use Krylon Indoor/Outdoor gloss paint, with Krylon Clear. What type of Primer needs to be used? I've seen some people using enamel primer. I have some Self Etching Primer, is that fine to use with these Krylon paints? Sorry for all the questions, I just want to do it right the first time. I'm to broke to screw up a set of rims!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow+Apr 20 2011, 11:11 PM~20386381-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think most people are throwing paint on rims that are on the verge of being junk.  Why put the work in, I bought a set for $100, washed them real good, knocked down some of the rust on the spokes, sprayed them with a 5 dollar can of spray paint, no other prep.  Lasted me through the summer.  If I need to, I'll strip the paint off and hit them again.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF YOU DONT WASH THEM FIRST THEN THE PAINT WONT STICK AND IT WILL COME OFF WHEN YOU WASH THEM AT THE CAR WASH. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Refined95_@Apr 21 2011, 09:57 PM~20393490
> *Hey guys, I've seen on here to use Krylon Indoor/Outdoor gloss paint, with Krylon Clear. What type of Primer needs to be used? I've seen some people using enamel primer. I have some Self Etching Primer, is that fine to use with these Krylon paints? Sorry for all the questions, I just want to do it right the first time. I'm to broke to screw up a set of rims!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SELF-ETCHING PRIMER SHOULD WORK


----------



## bump512

some good info in here!! :biggrin:


----------



## Refined95

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Apr 22 2011, 06:19 AM~20395190
> *
> SELF-ETCHING PRIMER SHOULD WORK
> *


  
Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## Refined95

Got my supplies today at Walmart for a whole $15! Can't beat that for some "customized" rims :rofl: 
As soon as I find time I'll be painting these bad boys. I'll post up some progress pics :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I try to always stay with the same brand just to avoid issues. I know when you use rustoleum and krylon together, it tends to bubble up.


----------



## Refined95

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 22 2011, 05:56 PM~20398604
> *I try to always stay with the same brand just to avoid issues.  I know when you use rustoleum and krylon together, it tends to bubble up.
> *


Ya I'm with you I feel more comfortable using the same brand, but I already had this can. Does Krylon have a "self etching" primer? I just sprayed an old plaque to test it out. I went thru the whole process as if it were my rim, for that reason because its a different brand. I did 3 coats primer, 4 coats paint & 4 coats clear. It should be ready to go in about half an hour. But so far so good, no bubbling or anything!


----------



## SPOOK82

:drama: :inout:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Apr 15 2011, 10:00 PM~20349545
> *JUST DID MINE LAST MONTH...CAME OUT PRETTY CLEAN...NOT BAD FOR A SET OF 13'S FOR 50 BUCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good


----------



## gema68

TTT


----------



## BIGJOE77C10

> idk how to post pics but here is wat i did just for the hell of it wat you think?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quo
> FUCKEN CLEAN HOW DID U DO EVRY OTHER SPOKE and that line in the middle of the dish


----------



## BIGJOE77C10

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Apr 15 2011, 09:00 PM~20349545
> *JUST DID MINE LAST MONTH...CAME OUT PRETTY CLEAN...NOT BAD FOR A SET OF 13'S FOR 50 BUCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYUM THEMS IS SIK WHAT PAINT DID U USE


----------



## BIGJOE77C10

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Feb 5 2011, 03:14 PM~19796033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...like I said, fuck it...practice. :dunno:
> *


SICK ASSS PUMPS HOMIE GUD WORK


----------



## BIGJOE77C10

> _Originally posted by mannyfresh1983_@Feb 18 2011, 08:31 AM~19900738
> *before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> i painted these rims two days a go got new tires and there all ready on my cutty paid 20$ for the rims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE DO YOU FIND SUCH CHEAP PRICES ON RIMS


----------



## bump512

:biggrin:


----------



## Refined95

> idk how to post pics but here is wat i did just for the hell of it wat you think?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quo
> FUCKEN CLEAN HOW DID U DO EVRY OTHER SPOKE and that line in the middle of the dish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job! Those are clean Bro!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Refined95

Just finished painting mine!

Before










Wrapped up like a present










Primer










Painted










After










Thanks guys for answering all my questions & helping out!! That's what its all about!!


----------



## Refined95

Sorry for the big pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@May 2 2011, 08:15 PM~20470502
> *Sorry for the big pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHO RE-LACED YOUR SPOKES AFTER YOU PAINTED EM ?????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Refined95

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 2 2011, 07:47 PM~20470920
> *WHO RE-LACED YOUR SPOKES AFTER YOU PAINTED EM    ?????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I just taped them off, right below the nipples were they insert into the rim, then covered the rest of the center with paper & tape. No need to take them apart


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@May 2 2011, 01:24 PM~20467844
> *SICK ASSS PUMPS HOMIE GUD WORK
> *


..thanx. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow

I used a big piece of cardboard, cut a hole for the wheel, cut a slit so I could snug it tight between the lip and tire. Less taping and reusable.


----------



## BIGJOE77C10

so before you paint them do you have to scuff up the chrome and then prime paint then clear or am i missing something and whats the best way to tape with out getting over spray?


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 19 2011, 07:09 PM~20376447
> *Clean the wheels, scuff them if you want, prime if you want, mask what you don't want painted, pick a color, and spray
> *


----------



## D-BOY R.O




----------



## Refined95

> _Originally posted by D-BOY R.O_@May 4 2011, 03:29 PM~20484833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice job!! How long did it take & how did you tape off around the nipples? I'm going to do my friends centers in a couple weeks.


----------



## BIGJOE77C10

COO THNKS WHAT SAND PAPER DO I USE TO SCUFF


----------



## bump512




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@May 5 2011, 01:26 PM~20490969
> *COO THNKS WHAT SAND PAPER DO I USE TO SCUFF
> *


80 GRIT OR 100....


----------



## BIGJOE77C10

Dam ne one ever two toned ther rims


----------



## Refined95

Back to the top for this topic :biggrin:


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64




----------



## JUIC'D64




----------



## Refined95

JUIC'D64 said:


>


Damn!!!! Those are CLEAN! You did a good job on those bad boys!!


----------



## hopndropdownunder

how did ya get the red centre like that? it looks anodised i know it aint.


----------



## bump512

x2 ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Duplicolor metalcast paint in a rattle can. Gives anodized look when applied over chrome or bare metal thats been polished.


----------



## JUIC'D64

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Duplicolor metalcast paint in a rattle can. Gives anodized look when applied over chrome or bare metal thats been polished.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530

I painted mine... heres some pics..


----------



## 87cutty530

Think i might re-paint them though..


----------



## SPOOK82

JUIC'D64 said:


>


looks good two toned


----------



## laid_out_deuce

any tips on just painting the nipples


----------



## 87cutty530

You can go to walmart and buy some straws, cut them in an angle and size of the spoke, slice it down the middle and fit to the spoke... Now u have the spoke covered and the nipple to be painted... It covers the hub somewhat but u wont be going to high to paint anyway.. hope this is what u were looking for..


----------



## laid_out_deuce

93Brougham530 said:


> You can go to walmart and buy some straws, cut them in an angle and size of the spoke, slice it down the middle and fit to the spoke... Now u have the spoke covered and the nipple to be painted... It covers the hub somewhat but u wont be going to high to paint anyway.. hope this is what u were looking for..


thanks i was thinking the straws would do it but i was worried bout my hub getting over spray on them i guess theres only one way to find out


----------



## laid_out_deuce

any pics of just the nipples painted


----------



## bump512

93Brougham530 said:


> You can go to walmart and buy some straws, cut them in an angle and size of the spoke, slice it down the middle and fit to the spoke... Now u have the spoke covered and the nipple to be painted... It covers the hub somewhat but u wont be going to high to paint anyway.. hope this is what u were looking for..


x512:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

For just the spokes you can also just put colored straws.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/102528-spoke-covers?highlight=+wheels++straws


----------



## lowlowlow

laid_out_deuce said:


> thanks i was thinking the straws would do it but i was worried bout my hub getting over spray on them i guess theres only one way to find out


Some said stuff cotton between the spokes to cover up the hub


----------



## laid_out_deuce

lowlowlow said:


> Some said stuff cotton between the spokes to cover up the hub


thanks i will be trying this here in just a few mins :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

ANY NEW PICS FELLAS


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Rusty before pic. Dishes look excellent but nips and spokes were rusty from being winter wheels/roll outs.










Sanded them, then naval jelly, degreased, primer, gloss white paint, flaked and cleared.


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

NEED HELP I WANT TO PAINT MY SPOKES THE MATCHING COLOR OF THE CAR BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO PREP EM OR WHERE TO START

I ONLY WANT THE SPOKES (WHICH ARE POWDER COATED WHITE) PAINTED A BLUE...

I WANT TO LEAVE EVERYTHING ELSE CHROMED AND IM ALWAYS GOING TO PAINT THE LIP OF EACH RIM.. 

ANY ADVICE ON HOW TO PREP OR IF I SHOULD USE A BRUSH OF SOME SORT* I GOT NO PAINT GUN* ......


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

ModernTimes_Ep said:


> NEED HELP I WANT TO PAINT MY SPOKES THE MATCHING COLOR OF THE CAR BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO PREP EM OR WHERE TO START
> 
> I ONLY WANT THE SPOKES (WHICH ARE POWDER COATED WHITE) PAINTED A BLUE...
> 
> I WANT TO LEAVE EVERYTHING ELSE CHROMED AND IM ALWAYS GOING TO PAINT THE LIP OF EACH RIM..
> 
> ANY ADVICE ON HOW TO PREP OR IF I SHOULD USE A BRUSH OF SOME SORT* I GOT NO PAINT GUN* ......


Use straws.

For prep, degrease them good, then use alcohol and wipe down with a lint free cloth, tape off what you dont want paint, wipe down with lint free cloth again, use matching brand for primer, paint, and clear. For painting just the spokes, use 1 shot paint with a brush, its pin stripping paint. Masking off everything but the spokes would take forever.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


WICKED REGALS said:


>


----------



## Ru-Nutty

I just used duplicolor rattle can that matched the paint on my car...


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Use straws.
> 
> For prep, degrease them good, then use alcohol and wipe down with a lint free cloth, tape off what you dont want paint, wipe down with lint free cloth again, use matching brand for primer, paint, and clear. For painting just the spokes, use 1 shot paint with a brush, its pin stripping paint. Masking off everything but the spokes would take forever.




can i use car paint?
i got extra paint that was left over from when they painted the car would the paint work the same as the 1 shot? 
im thinking i should sand down the spokes a bit, then use that paint, them clear em about a good 3 shots maybe 4..

tape of the nipples and hubb somehow? 


as for the outer lip of the rim im thinking of doing it like everyone else has..
primer, metallic blue paint, then clears.. what you think?
im going to start on them tomorrow

WHAT TYPE OF BRUSH DO I USE ANY TIP?? AS LONG AS ITS SKINNY? 

THANKS FOR THE HELP FELLAS


----------



## SPOOK82

YEA YOU CAN USE CAR PAINT JUST FOLLOW THE STEPS CLEAN PRIMER,PAINT,CLEAR 
I THINK YOUR GOING TO HAVE A HARD TIME TAIPING OFF THE HUB BUT YEA GIVE IT A SHOT POST THEM PICS AFTER YOU GET IT GOING


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

SPOOK82 said:


> YEA YOU CAN USE CAR PAINT JUST FOLLOW THE STEPS CLEAN PRIMER,PAINT,CLEAR
> I THINK YOUR GOING TO HAVE A HARD TIME TAIPING OFF THE HUB BUT YEA GIVE IT A SHOT POST THEM PICS AFTER YOU GET IT GOING




ill tape off the rim tonight then buy the materials i need and work on em tomorrow pics by tomorrow aver como me salen i dont got cash for another set of rims :rofl:


----------



## laid_out_deuce

taping is the hardest part ive been tapping my rim for the last hour the straws worked perfect but soon as i paint them i will post pics 2morrow


----------



## bump512




----------



## marvg198

View attachment 329074
just fished mine...


----------



## 79Dmarchand

*Finally Gave It a Try*

Hey Guys,
Here are some all chrome chinas I've had that were in great shape to begin with.
These pics are before the gold leaf and clear coat.

Sanded the dish, let the air out and dropped the tire a bit to get at the edge of the lip.
Hit it with a couple coats of Bulldog self-etching primer, then a few coats of GM black.


----------



## hopndropdownunder

They turned out well


----------



## 79Dmarchand

hopndropdownunder said:


> They turned out well


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82

79Dmarchand said:


> Hey Guys,
> Here are some all chrome chinas I've had that were in great shape to begin with.
> These pics are before the gold leaf and clear coat.
> 
> Sanded the dish, let the air out and dropped the tire a bit to get at the edge of the lip.
> Hit it with a couple coats of Bulldog self-etching primer, then a few coats of GM black.
> 
> View attachment 329470
> View attachment 329471
> View attachment 329473
> View attachment 329474


those bishes look good


----------



## 79Dmarchand

SPOOK82 said:


> those bishes look good


Thanks man!


----------



## bump512

x512!!!


----------



## Hydros4life

i got some rattle can painted spoke whats the best stuff to use to get the paint off......


----------



## Hydros4life

Hydros4life said:


> i got some rattle can painted spoke whats the best stuff to use to get the paint off......


Any help thanks


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Use plane paint stripper


----------



## Hydros4life

BigNasty85Regal said:


> Use plane paint stripper


Ok cool didn't know if it would fuck the chrome up thanks bro


----------



## lowlowlow

Hydros4life said:


> Ok cool didn't know if it would fuck the chrome up thanks bro


plus a pressure washer helps


----------



## Hydros4life

lowlowlow said:


> plus a pressure washer helps


cool got one of them too....:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow

argh, what's a good wire wheel cleaner. I been using Eagle One, and I think it's attacking the paint, it's started to wrinkle here and there, especially on the hub where I don't think it stuck as good. I'll strip and respray after this summer.


----------



## bump512

good info...


----------



## 250 Game

before










after










after after


----------



## rollin yota28

I love spokes as much as the next guy, but it was nice to see variety, if only a couple..... rims are looking so sweet by the way! Tatman, them skull rims are hot!


----------



## Elbubu801




----------



## Elbubu801




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Elbubu801 said:


> View attachment 334070
> View attachment 334071
> View attachment 334072
> View attachment 334073
> View attachment 334074
> View attachment 334075


Looking good. All freehand airbrush or with stencils?


----------



## D-BOY R.O

Refined95 said:


> Nice job!! How long did it take & how did you tape off around the nipples? I'm going to do my friends centers in a couple weeks.


thanks not long, maybe 10-15 min a rim.


----------



## Elbubu801

my friend did the air brushed he did both


----------



## Elbubu801

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Looking good. All freehand airbrush or with stencils?


 my friend did the air brushed he did both


----------



## Refined95

TTT


----------



## davidcarmen

wow very good job


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

lowlowlow said:


> argh, what's a good wire wheel cleaner. I been using Eagle One, and I think it's attacking the paint, it's started to wrinkle here and there, especially on the hub where I don't think it stuck as good. I'll strip and respray after this summer.


*
NOT SURE FOR PAINTED WHEELS BESIDES JUST PLAIN SOAP AND WATER.... MIGHT TRY "ALL WHEEL CLEANER" AND NOT CHROME CLEANER..?*


----------



## baggedout81

lowlowlow said:


> argh, what's a good wire wheel cleaner. I been using Eagle One, and I think it's attacking the paint, it's started to wrinkle here and there, especially on the hub where I don't think it stuck as good. I'll strip and respray after this summer.


I'd use a "Neutral" cleaner.I know here a local cleaning supply company has some stuff you can water down an put in a spray bottle.I'm in the cleaning bizz an i've used it before.

If anything else check out some marble,granite cleaner.It's not abrasive at all.You can pick it up just about anywhere


----------



## bump512

whats new??


----------



## caprice on dz

Got a set of 14x7s from a local rider yesterday. Had bad rust, started out like this










after an hour with naval jelly got this result










and gonna get a set of these










I was thinking about painting them dark cherry metallic to match my 95 caprice but I might do them in a silver flake, still up in the air


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

comitted the ultimate sin and curb checked one of my twisted spoke round nipple roadsters so i pulled the old center golds out used some rattle can to match up to the car and will post pics up shortly


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

heres the car (for color refrence)









i did 2 wheels today they may have to be redone didnt scuff them up or primer just painted and clear coated about 3 or 4 coats of clear left a 2 inch chrome stripe around the wheels


----------



## hopndropdownunder

Nice colour bro


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

cornbreadscaddy said:


> heres the car (for color refrence)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did 2 wheels today they may have to be redone didnt scuff them up or primer just painted and clear coated about 3 or 4 coats of clear left a 2 inch chrome stripe around the wheels


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

hopndropdownunder said:


> Nice colour bro


thanks homie


----------



## SPOOK82

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

Getting ready to paint up the dish on my 15x7 chinas.Throw em on my s10 work truck


----------



## impalalover64

When you paint the most outer part of the wheel how do you keep from scratching the paint when having tires mounted???


----------



## impalalover64

:dunno:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

impalalover64 said:


> When you paint the most outer part of the wheel how do you keep from scratching the paint when having tires mounted???


have a good tire shop mount them. and use the wheel weights on the inside of the rim....


----------



## brn2ridelo

all chrome 100 spoke 14x7s with tires trade for some 13x7s


----------



## motecarlosean

looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow

paint them after they're mounted



impalalover64 said:


> When you paint the most outer part of the wheel how do you keep from scratching the paint when having tires mounted???


----------



## reglos84

ttt


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

cornbreadscaddy said:


> heres the car (for color refrence)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did 2 wheels today they may have to be redone didnt scuff them up or primer just painted and clear coated about 3 or 4 coats of clear left a 2 inch chrome stripe around the wheels


those came out badass for being rattle canned


----------



## TAT2DAN

Anyone tried powdercoating instead of painting? I didn't know how powdercoating would affect an assembled wheel.


----------



## brn2ridelo

TAT2DAN said:


> Anyone tried powdercoating instead of painting? I didn't know how powdercoating would affect an assembled wheel.


you would have to powdercoat without any tires and most likely have to re-seal the wheel concidering you would have to bake them in an oven at 300+degrees


----------



## TAT2DAN

Yea 2 of them need to be resealed anyway so I might just do that. I think it will hold up better than paint too.


----------



## hood fame

i paint this for my caddy....hope you guys like it....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

what do you guys do to prep the hub and the spokes n nipples for the paint to stick ???


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> what do you guys do to prep the hub and the spokes n nipples for the paint to stick ???


*DEGREASE... CLEAN AND DRY THEN SHOOT IT WITH ADHESIVE PROMOTOR, PRIMER, PAINT AND CLEAR.... *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *DEGREASE... CLEAN AND DRY THEN SHOOT IT WITH ADHESIVE PROMOTOR, PRIMER, PAINT AND CLEAR.... *


cool thanks and anyone know whats best for getting rust off ? and that wont hurt gold ?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> cool thanks and anyone know whats best for getting rust off ? and that wont hurt gold ?


*FOR RUST ITS BEST TO USE SOME GOOD ELBOW GREASE AND DIPP THE WHEELS IN CLR (CALCIOM LIME RUST)

AS FAR AS GOLD IDK... JUST ABOUT ANYTHING YOU USE ON GOLD EITHER FADES IT OR REMOVES IT...*


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *FOR RUST ITS BEST TO USE SOME GOOD ELBOW GREASE AND DIPP THE WHEELS IN CLR (CALCIOM LIME RUST)
> 
> AS FAR AS GOLD IDK... JUST ABOUT ANYTHING YOU USE ON GOLD EITHER FADES IT OR REMOVES IT...*


YEA i tried never dull it was working then the gold started fading


----------



## hood fame

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> YEA i tried never dull it was working then the gold started fading


you try clean only the spokes just a question.... on the rims on the pic it was alot of rust like all rim so i start whit the gold first i use 0000 steel woll extra fine and acetone after I use nails clear paint. hope this info help u oo try it on other think first so you can see how smooth you can go goodluck whit it homie....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

hood fame said:


> you try clean only the spokes just a question.... on the rims on the pic it was alot of rust like all rim so i start whit the gold first i use 0000 steel woll extra fine and acetone after I use nails clear paint. hope this info help u oo try it on other think first so you can see how smooth you can go goodluck whit it homie....


theyre all chrome with gold nipples i cleaned the spokes then the nipples and the dish is just dirty and ive heard a couple of ppl say that the steel wool messes up the gold too ill give it a try


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*I REMEMBER HEARING "NAVAL JELLY" WORKS WELL ON GOLD TOO?*


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I REMEMBER HEARING "NAVAL JELLY" WORKS WELL ON GOLD TOO?*


where can i get some of that ?


----------



## baggedout81

[h=2]







I pulled this from another post from cashmoneyspeed[/h]I would not use naval jelly on gold, also NO wire wheel acid, chrome polish, and no excessive rubbing of the gold. I use either just soap and water, british wire cleaner, or RainX glass polishing cleaner on gold. Clean off with a microfiber cloth. I've used all these on gold bike parts, gold dayton wheels & knockoffs, along with a gold plated slot machine and never had an issue with gold fade or surface rust staying or coming back.​


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

baggedout81 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled this from another post from cashmoneyspeed*
> 
> I would not use naval jelly on gold, also NO wire wheel acid, chrome polish, and no excessive rubbing of the gold. I use either just soap and water, british wire cleaner, or RainX glass polishing cleaner on gold. Clean off with a microfiber cloth. I've used all these on gold bike parts, gold dayton wheels & knockoffs, along with a gold plated slot machine and never had an issue with gold fade or surface rust staying or coming back. ​


cool thanks


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Before. spokes and nips were the only thing with rust. dishes looked perfect











After sanding a little on the spokes, cleaning with naval jelly and acid, then primer/paint/clear with some flake.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## brn2ridelo

whats the best way to paint just the spokes and not get any paint on the hub and dish


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

brn2ridelo said:


> whats the best way to paint just the spokes and not get any paint on the hub and dish


Here's 3 options: one shot pinstripping paint with a small brush, get some colored straws from a bar supply place and cut them to size, slit down the back side and snap them on, or have them disassembled and powdercoated or painted.


----------



## brn2ridelo

Looks like 1st option for me 
cutting straws went out in the 90s and if I disassemble them I might as well buy a new set already painted.
thanks for the info


----------



## KAKALAK

brn2ridelo said:


> Looks like 1st option for me
> cutting straws went out in the 90s and if I disassemble them I might as well buy a new set already painted.
> thanks for the info


Well I believe Im going to try the straw idea and keep my 3 grand in my pocket


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

KAKALAK said:


> Well I believe Im going to try the straw idea and keep my 3 grand in my pocket



:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

KAKALAK said:


> Well I believe Im going to try the straw idea and keep my 3 grand in my pocket


Yea I wouldn't try to paint my Daytons but my China's are fair game


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

vynetyme said:


>



*Sexy! :thumbsup:*


----------



## regalistic99

Looks good, Ima paint my spokes white to go w/ the white wall
in the near future :yes:


----------



## regallowlow187

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Here's 3 options: one shot pinstripping paint with a small brush, get some colored straws from a bar supply place and cut them to size, slit down the back side and snap them on, or have them disassembled and powdercoated or painted.


so would I have to prep the spokes or just clean and degrease them?? how durable would it be and how smooth would the paint flow on there and cover you kno??


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

MOSTHATED CC said:


> so would I have to prep the spokes or just clean and degrease them?? how durable would it be and how smooth would the paint flow on there and cover you kno??


*its an old post but just in case you need the info:

clean and degrease the spokes to avoid contamination with the paint/primer..

the flow is gonna be as good as your brush strokes... id do several light coats.

*


----------



## hood fame

click on the picture for enlarge....some rims the im painting


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

hood fame said:


> View attachment 459848
> View attachment 459849
> View attachment 459850
> click on the picture for enlarge....some rims the im painting


*looks good that seems like a ton of work... *


----------



## cwb4eva

did these on a 93 bigbody, also ripped vinyle top off, major rust but fixd and sold














SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> theyre all chrome with gold nipples i cleaned the spokes then the nipples and the dish is just dirty and ive heard a couple of ppl say that the steel wool messes up the gold too ill give it a try


 try crushed up aluminum foil works on bumpers and trim, y not rims :h5:



baggedout81 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled this from another post from cashmoneyspeed*
> I would not use naval jelly on gold, also NO wire wheel acid, chrome polish, and no excessive rubbing of the gold. I use either just soap and water, british wire cleaner, or RainX glass polishing cleaner on gold. Clean off with a microfiber cloth. I've used all these on gold bike parts, gold dayton wheels & knockoffs, along with a gold plated slot machine and never had an issue with gold fade or surface rust staying or coming back.​


 :yes:



KAKALAK said:


> Well I believe Im going to try the straw idea and keep my 3 grand in my pocket


:thumbsup:



brn2ridelo said:


> Yea I wouldn't try to paint my Daytons but my China's are fair game


 hell no not daytons, chinas always :h5:


----------



## hood fame

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *looks good that seems like a ton of work... *


just a lilbit most of it its the first rim take few hours to stard the rest is cake I been done alot sets so now is easy.... uffin:thanx for the opinion


----------



## silvercaprice

has any one used por 14 (hardens rust into metal)to keep it from bubbleing?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

hood fame said:


> just a lilbit most of it its the first rim take few hours to stard the rest is cake I been done alot sets so now is easy.... uffin:thanx for the opinion


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

The wire wheels that were on the 79 cutlass I bought were pertty rusted up so went to the autoparts. Bought blue painters tape, 220 and 400 sand paper, Dupli color self etching primer, went with the blue dupli color anodized color, and since the rims were rusted there was no chrome for it to work had to buy the Dupli color ground coat for the Anodized color, and clear. First thing wash and clean the hell out of the wheels, let dry, second was mask off the wheel the dish chrome was still good so tape up with newspaper the dish, third sanding with the 220 then the 400 so no scratches were visable, did self etching primer 2 coats, did the ground coat which by the way is basically silver base with flake in it, then did 3 coats of the blue, followed by 3 coats of clear. The wheels look a lot better and the color does actually ook pretty close to the top of the can. Thepics dont show it too well.


----------



## hood fame

thats good idea the rims looks totaly diferent after paint I usually not send my rims bcause if I want em chrome back I use primer or silver base or white for some anodized colors just my opinion but yea those rims came out nice homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

I was hoping to be able to save the rims cause I wanted to do the dish blue with chrome center but two of the wheels were pretty bad. So did a color center instead. And I did use a silver base its there ground coat. But thanks for the like


----------



## hood fame

Lil_Rob00 said:


> I was hoping to be able to save the rims cause I wanted to do the dish blue with chrome center but two of the wheels were pretty bad. So did a color center instead. And I did use a silver base its there ground coat. But thanks for the like


you did good choise when the rust comes its hard get them out feel me if is chinas fkit paint time but real shit fuck no I take the rim a part man and send to rechrome anyway I use to steelwool for the rust or metalettal kitton for kill the rust....


----------



## 79cutlass

What kind of paint I wanted to do mine also... Looks nice bruh...


----------



## Lil_Rob00

I used dupli color from primer to clear


----------



## 79cutlass

Thanks


----------



## Lil_Rob00

The color is the anodized blue


----------



## mrsinecle

THESE ARE MY 13'S I REPAINTED


----------



## hood fame

now patterns and pinstripe


----------



## fleetwood88

How much air I should put on my 13?


----------



## hood fame

fleetwood88 said:


> How much air I should put on my 13?


I put 55 to 60 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

Need some ideas on colors. I have a dark cherry metallic 95 caprice. Chrome is good on the dish but centers are shot. i thought about matching them to the car but dont really know how I feel about how dark the color is. I was thinking either a silver or gold metalflake or maybe like an anorized red color.


----------



## hopndropdownunder

hood fame said:


> View attachment 471030
> View attachment 471031
> View attachment 471032
> View attachment 471033
> View attachment 471034
> View attachment 471035
> View attachment 471036
> View attachment 471037
> now patterns and pinstripe


alot of time to mask up no doubt but def worth it they turned out real nice


----------



## hood fame

caprice on dz said:


> Need some ideas on colors. I have a dark cherry metallic 95 caprice. Chrome is good on the dish but centers are shot. i thought about matching them to the car but dont really know how I feel about how dark the color is. I was thinking either a silver or gold metalflake or maybe like an anorized red color.


I got 2 ideas one match the dark cherry on the dish make the rims looks custom and some red flake for make the rim more atractive and 2idea paint the center all center on dark cherry and the lip to and your choise for some flake hope this help you....


----------



## regallowlow187

Well Im tryin another set, color is gonna be hard to match out of a spray can cause car has heavy flake, but Im gonna try. The dish is bad on this set I have, lucky I have 5 rims so I will start with the spare again to see how it looks, heres the car to give an idea of color, hard to see the flake in these pics but u get the idea.....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## regallowlow187

didnt get a chance to clean the whole rim, spokes and shit before starting this, so just cleaned and preped areas for paint. I hit the flaking chrome areas with fine sand paper and went over the whole dish with scotch brite to scuff it up and gave it a good wipe down, And dont mind the shitty white walls only using this tire on the spare 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


after a quick scuff/sand then taped off all areas not to be painted.....


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


afew coats of primer


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


afew coats of paint


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


afew coats of clear 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Now for the real test....... I dont know if I like it or not, not the best match but kinda close.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


and this is what i used for those who care to know 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## regallowlow187

and since Im lazy and impatient dont like to wait for them to dry between coats I added a helper, haha, Its raining/snowing cold outside or I woulda done it outside and let them air dry nicely. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SPOOK82

regallowlow187 said:


> didnt get a chance to clean the whole rim, spokes and shit before starting this, so just cleaned and preped areas for paint. I hit the flaking chrome areas with fine sand paper and went over the whole dish with scotch brite to scuff it up and gave it a good wipe down, And dont mind the shitty white walls only using this tire on the spare
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> after a quick scuff/sand then taped off all areas not to be painted.....
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> afew coats of primer
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> afew coats of paint
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> afew coats of clear
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Now for the real test....... I dont know if I like it or not, not the best match but kinda close.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> and this is what i used for those who care to know
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


color looks good if i was you i would go ahead and finish the rest of them :thumbsup:


----------



## hood fame

thanx homie:thumbsup:


----------



## motecarlosean

loooks good mang:guns:


----------



## plague

those yellow and blues look good and so are the blue ones nice


----------



## motecarlosean

I LIKE IT :thumbsup:


regallowlow187 said:


> and since Im lazy and impatient dont like to wait for them to dry between coats I added a helper, haha, Its raining/snowing cold outside or I woulda done it outside and let them air dry nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## motecarlosean

I ROLL MINE WITH 35 PSI


fleetwood88 said:


> How much air I should put on my 13?


----------



## motecarlosean

I LIKE IT ALOT PAINT THEM ALL LIKE THAT:thumbsup:


regallowlow187 said:


> didnt get a chance to clean the whole rim, spokes and shit before starting this, so just cleaned and preped areas for paint. I hit the flaking chrome areas with fine sand paper and went over the whole dish with scotch brite to scuff it up and gave it a good wipe down, And dont mind the shitty white walls only using this tire on the spare
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> after a quick scuff/sand then taped off all areas not to be painted.....
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> afew coats of primer
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> afew coats of paint
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> afew coats of clear
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Now for the real test....... I dont know if I like it or not, not the best match but kinda close.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> and this is what i used for those who care to know
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## regallowlow187

thanks for the props guys, only thing i dont like is it looks dull now, looked good when painted and cleared, but after sitting dont even look like they are cleared, any pointers for the rest of them? Thanks


----------



## CadillacTom

regallowlow187 said:


> thanks for the props guys, only thing i dont like is it looks dull now, looked good when painted and cleared, but after sitting dont even look like they are cleared, any pointers for the rest of them? Thanks


Drink more...they'll look shiny.


----------



## caprice on dz

regallowlow187 said:


> thanks for the props guys, only thing i dont like is it looks dull now, looked good when painted and cleared, but after sitting dont even look like they are cleared, any pointers for the rest of them? Thanks


I had that problem when I did the rims on my lincoln a few years back. The fan might have dried them too fast. My problem was humidity, but I hit them with some wet 2000 grit and a bit of mequirs wax and they shined up a bit. When I did these I used a high shine engine clear from rustoleum ir krylon, cant remember now but bought it at autozone when I got the primer and metalspeks red.

http://m55.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/lowriderphil/1993%20town%20car%20daily%20ride/buildup/100_2851.jpg.html?o=24


----------



## regallowlow187

nice, thanks, yeah I was kinda wondering bout the fan deal, but I wanted to get it done fast, haha, I have to look for that stuff for the others and not use the fan


----------



## caprice on dz

regallowlow187 said:


> nice, thanks, yeah I was kinda wondering bout the fan deal, but I wanted to get it done fast, haha, I have to look for that stuff for the others and not use the fan


Yeah all you need is a good weather day. If I remember right it sugests you let the clear dry 24-48 hours to full harden so I sprayed mine on a saturday, cleared on a tuesday then mounted them the following saturday.


----------



## regallowlow187

:thumbsup:


----------



## motecarlosean

i told you not to buy the flat clear:burn:


regallowlow187 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## hood fame

regallowlow187 said:


> thanks for the props guys, only thing i dont like is it looks dull now, looked good when painted and cleared, but after sitting dont even look like they are cleared, any pointers for the rest of them? Thanks


I think just reclear your rims bro but bottom to the top thas what I do whit mine....


----------



## caprice on dz

test shot, was gonna color match to the car but like how this turned out, its a metalflake gold but when I cleared it it lost a bit of the flake, I can live with it for the summer


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Nice, looks like a regular center gold in the pic.


----------



## brn2ridelo

Has anyone tried sandblasting there rims?....maybe using a cheap sandblaster from harbor freight was thinking about doing that to these Roadstars the rust is pretty bad on them


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I had a set that the spokes were crusty on, just started with some 80 grit sandpaper and a wire brush and fisinshed with 400 grit to get them smooth.


----------



## INKSTINCT003

painting the hub and nipples. taped up the spokes.


----------



## no games 62 63

LOOK PREETY GOOD,BRO


----------



## caprice on dz

They may not be spokes but I did paint them. Since I had to 86 my plans for wire wheels this summer I decided to spice up my stock rims, color matched dark cherry metallic dish and cap, still needs to be cleared.


















This is the silver flake on the rim centers










Still undecided but thinking of grabbing s few of these from the local pick n pull for the center caps.


----------



## 4pump_caddy

Heres mine, I used rustoleum primer and rustoleum metallic blue


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ttt


----------



## carmar634

like the blue ones looks nice:thumbsup:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

Thanks homie


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Heres some i did a while back for a homie..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Here's another set.....


----------



## baggedout81

looks good


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

baggedout81 said:


> looks good


thanks bro.. I've done a few others but these were the only pics i found..


----------



## Carby84

Wht tupe of paint do u paint the rims with?


----------



## hood fame

spray can,base code,anodiced,candy,single stage,1shot,water base,marine paint,pretty much all bro.....hope this help u:thumbsup:u can use flake clear,leaf,pinstriping,graphix,patterns all kains the ships lol


----------



## Carby84

hood fame said:


> spray can,base code,anodiced,candy,single stage,1shot,water base,marine paint,pretty much all bro.....hope this help u:thumbsup:u can use flake clear,leaf,pinstriping,graphix,patterns all kains the ships lol


Alright man thanks


----------



## singlepumphopper

Im getting ready to paint mine this weekend. Any certain clear i should use to make em look good. Im using appliance paint. It already comes glossy as hell but i figure I'd ask the pros....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I USE "CRYSTAL CLEAR" IT WORKS NICE.....


----------



## singlepumphopper

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I USE "CRYSTAL CLEAR" IT WORKS NICE.....


thanks homie i will try that....:thumbsup:


----------



## bounce13

here is mine i just got done, still got to do a few touch ups


----------



## caprice on dz

Haven't had a chance to get close up shots but these were really rusted, painted the centers silver metalflake. 17x8, 215/55/17


----------



## billyswetnam

PRIMER


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## Napa-Matt

everyones wheels looking good. keep up the good work. makes me want to paint some now.


----------



## CuZiN PauL

ttt


----------



## southside95

I painted a couple but wanted to put some letters on it to see how it would look. Ill probly try pinstriping.


----------



## southside95

Im using centergolds but gunna do the lip like this.


----------



## southside95

BOSSLIKE60 said:


>


Looks good


----------



## southside95

Elbubu801 said:


> View attachment 334070
> View attachment 334071
> View attachment 334072
> View attachment 334073
> View attachment 334074
> View attachment 334075


 say this is nice. Badass


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE

painted mines up... love it !! but now gone paint the lip black and pinstripe n silver leafe it up


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE




----------



## Chicago-n

Fuck buying. I'll paint mine


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

southside95 said:


> I painted a couple but wanted to put some letters on it to see how it would look. Ill probly try pinstriping.





southside95 said:


> Im using centergolds but gunna do the lip like this.


what did you use... a stencile? or just a sticker...?


----------



## Nasty

brn2ridelo said:


> Looks like 1st option for me
> cutting straws went out in the 90s and if I disassemble them I might as well buy a new set already painted.
> thanks for the info


im working on a set right now.. its black dish and hub with color matched gold for the spokes. i paint the spokes first. then used the straws and some tape to cover the spokes so now spray or tape damaged the gold then shot the black. this was all on a test rim... once i complete the main set ill post pictures..


----------



## Nasty

im not sure if any of you have used the engine block paint but i wouldnt recommend it at all. that shit ran like crazy and the over spray is horrible. the regular gm gold i used ont he spokes went on perfect. no runs no over spray making the other spokes rough. but then i hit the dish with the engine block shit and it took for ever to dry. it ran and left over spray on the spots i just painted. didnt set at all. stick to the regular spray paint. this is the second set i did and first time using that engine block paint and it was horrible.


----------



## del barrio

i have painted one of my wheels today in a glossy black, sanding was so long....
































































i have to paint the 3 others.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

looking good.!


----------



## genuinechevy

i had some chinas abot 2 years back that i painted the dish to. i used straws on the spokes and masked the center up whit tape for paint i used ratle can anodized black an did a can per rim to give it a deep tone and lasted me the hole year even in the snow never chiped


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

Painted mine


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

Any tips on painting 100 spokes with out painting the hub or taking them apart?


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> Any tips on painting 100 spokes with out painting the hub or taking them apart?


 Take your time and tape the hub off. Long process taping and removing tapin but worth it!


----------



## del barrio

the 3 other are done!


----------



## regallowlow187

forget if i posted these up awhile ago when i did them, well if i didnt heres these shit ones, not the nicest final product, but they were shit to start with and I didnt do too much to prep except get the flaking chrome off real quick........ :happysad: and gotta change tires to new skinny whites still




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EL Presumido

Painted this 3 months ago...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Great idea!!!!!


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Damn them orange dish and hub are nice I bet that hub was hard to do


----------



## Lolohopper

Ttt


----------



## manu samoa

caprice on dz said:


> Haven't had a chance to get close up shots but these were really rusted, painted the centers silver metalflake. 17x8, 215/55/17


Why are your tires so huge? On a 17inch it should be a 40 or 35 series tire


----------



## agui68

Are those blue ones 13s if so u selling them?


----------



## EL Presumido

Wich ones?


----------



## caprice on dz

manu samoa said:


> Why are your tires so huge? On a 17inch it should be a 40 or 35 series tire


because money was tight, when I got the wheels they had 10 year old 235/55/17 vogues that were dryrotted. I got this set of tires for $100 used for less than 10000 miles from a friend who works at a tire shop


----------



## Raidernation94

redid mine


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## caprice on dz

painted my 14s back in april, spokes got rusty over the winter.
all rustoleum, primer, metallic gold and clear.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How can I remove the flaking chrome of the hub since its all tight spaces I want to paint that and maybe the spokes...


----------



## caprice on dz

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> How can I remove the flaking chrome of the hub since its all tight spaces I want to paint that and maybe the spokes...


Its tedious and time consuming but I did it with long tweezers


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

What serious lol after that homie


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Do I try to sand then primer n pain


----------



## caprice on dz

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> What serious lol after that homie


once I got all the loose chrome of I just washed the rims then sprayed the primer and so on


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Or take them apart lol


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Ok koo ill do that if for a daily any way


----------



## gervais_85

Spray a shit load of wheel cleaner n let it sit for a lil while then pressure wash


----------



## Lolohopper

J RAIDER said:


> View attachment 659872
> View attachment 659873


How did you do that red spokes?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

gervais_85 said:


> Spray a shit load of wheel cleaner n let it sit for a lil while then pressure wash


Thanks ,going to get some wire wheel acid tomorrow


----------



## hopndropdownunder

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 698569
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 698577


man that must have taken a long time to mask up the hub


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

hopndropdownunder said:


> man that must have taken a long time to mask up the hub


I got it down to about an hour each wheel. Since these be Jackie chans for daily cruising it ain't a major deal to get them perfect. uffin:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How long ands how do I apply that naval jelly or whats its name


----------



## 94Fleet

Can you color match it with the same paint from the car or only with spray paint??


----------



## caprice on dz

94Fleet said:


> Can you color match it with the same paint from the car or only with spray paint??


I have seen it done with a gun and regular automotive paint. Personally I dont have access to one thats why I use rattle spray cans, but the majority of the rims I have painted have been with the dupli color auto touch up spray paints. I found the clear for painting engines gives a real nice shine just takes a few days to fully cure out.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> How long ands how do I apply that naval jelly or whats its name


Naval jelly. Instructions are on the bottle. 


Spray can or out of a gun with auto grade paint that will last longer but works the same.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Bump


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## J RAIDER




----------



## caprice on dz

anyone ever tried using one shot striping enamel and hand painting the spokes individually? I know it would take time and patience but I want to keep the hub dish and nipples chrome but match the spokes to the car. Does that paint need to be cleared or its it strong and shiny when dry?


----------



## scooby

caprice on dz said:


> anyone ever tried using one shot striping enamel and hand painting the spokes individually? I know it would take time and patience but I want to keep the hub dish and nipples chrome but match the spokes to the car. Does that paint need to be cleared or its it strong and shiny when dry?


 Yesir..one shot is the way to go and a long handled short brush...no clear needed...the neons are a bitch requires 3 coats...72 spokes are pretty easy 88s are do-able...100s are hard....one shot works great...made for signs that get hit with sunlight for years....i airbrushed my white walls using one shot..mixed up a mint green color to match my paint....never had to clean them...just a quick wipe down if needed... stayed nice for as long as i rolled them.....they looked real nice


----------



## scooby

Oh btw start on both ends of spokes...basically cut your edges and fill in the middle of all the spokes later


----------



## scooby

My old wheels when black rims were real hot...mint green whitewalls and front spokes, and striped dish....all done with one shot enamel


----------



## caprice on dz

scooby said:


> Yesir..one shot is the way to go and a long handled short brush...no clear needed...the neons are a bitch requires 3 coats...72 spokes are pretty easy 88s are do-able...100s are hard....one shot works great...made for signs that get hit with sunlight for years....i airbrushed my white walls using one shot..mixed up a mint green color to match my paint....never had to clean them...just a quick wipe down if needed... stayed nice for as long as i rolled them.....they looked real nice


good to know, I roll my car daily between 300-500 miles weekly, my current set is rustoleum rattle cans but showing wear


----------



## frost1085

here is my set i rattle canned them. they turned out sweet. thanks to all the homies on this thread for the pics and info. i used straws turned out good, and steel wool to clean the rims with dish soap. i usually use SOS pads.


----------



## frost1085

here is the staws lol, im keeping them just incase i redo the rims. but on the tape i masked the rims and the tape had a lip sticking up. so i cut between each one and laid it down worked perfectly


----------



## bonediggetie

Painted a set of rims to match the car I'm painting right now


----------



## regallowlow187

Bump


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

For those that painted wheels with real automotive paint did u use bull dog adhesive promotor?? I didnt and my wheels seem super delicate is that jist how they are painted or does the bull dog help that much??


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

Ok homies need some help. I'm on a budget and want to paint my 13s from nipples to hub. Some rust on nipples and hub. What's the best way to prep for paint for clean street wheels


----------



## singlepumphopper

so I painted some 14s I had cause they had a lil rust on the dish. I used rust-oleum primer paint and clear. Sanded them down real good with 320 very fine sand paper. Did all the steps right or so I think. But for some reason the paint looks like it dint stick to good. When it came time to take the tape off the paint stuck to the tape and started peeling right away. I had to get a box cutter and trim it out so it wouldn't peel. What's the reason and has anybody had this same issue. They look good but I'm thinking the paint will come right off after a wash or 2. Or will the sun some how help it stick better in the next few days


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

The paints gonna fall off eventually and look like shit. 
It's okay tho that's part of the game they're China's u can't expect them to last , once China's fade or peel or rust paint em then hop on em bend em like a sandwich smash em as long as u can then trash em get real shit when u can. China's are disposable throw a way wheels anyway.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

singlepumphopper said:


> so I painted some 14s I had cause they had a lil rust on the dish. I used rust-oleum primer paint and clear. Sanded them down real good with 320 very fine sand paper. Did all the steps right or so I think. But for some reason the paint looks like it dint stick to good. When it came time to take the tape off the paint stuck to the tape and started peeling right away. I had to get a box cutter and trim it out so it wouldn't peel. What's the reason and has anybody had this same issue. They look good but I'm thinking the paint will come right off after a wash or 2. Or will the sun some how help it stick better in the next few days


I sanded my wheels and painted the dish i sprayed self etching primer then actual automotive paint and they peeled easy and when they did the primer stuck to the paint and peeled off easy also idk if bull dog adhesive promoter would help or not it sucked ass


----------



## caprice on dz

When I did my town car's spokes I used a red scotch brite pad and rustoleum self etching primer, topped with duplicolor touch up paint and rustoleum high temp engine clear, mainly cause it was a little thicker but took a week to fully cure out. I ran them for 2 years, even thru the snow and road salt, never peeled or chipped, even when the axle shaft snapped and the wheel drug underneath for 30 feet.





Now these I didn't scuff first but used the same primer but with rustoleum metallic gold and rustoleum clear, some of the spokes are chipping, usually only if I use the high pressure wand at the local car wash.




I have heard a lot of good things about after scuffing the chrome using bulldog adhesion promoter before priming


----------



## singlepumphopper

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> The paints gonna fall off eventually and look like shit.
> It's okay tho that's part of the game they're China's u can't expect them to last , once China's fade or peel or rust paint em then hop on em bend em like a sandwich smash em as long as u can then trash em get real shit when u can. China's are disposable throw a way wheels anyway.


I got a set of D's on the car now and have these as spares to ride on once a while since the car is a daily and I understand there cheap shits but I would expect the paint to stick a lil better


----------



## caprice on dz

singlepumphopper said:


> I got a set of D's on the car now and have these as spares to ride on once a while since the car is a daily and I understand there cheap shits but I would expect the paint to stick a lil better


was it humid down there today, sometimes that can make things be a dick


----------



## singlepumphopper

Caprice on D's that looks good man I should've done that but gotta fuk it up at lease once to get it right. I feel like pressure washing the shit off


----------



## singlepumphopper

caprice on dz said:


> was it humid down there today, sometimes that can make things be a dick


Yea it was. It was nice and sunny today perfect day and then it rained and shit so had to move the operation indoors just a bad deal all around. If they last a month or so it'll be alright. I work construction and don't wanna fuk my D's up with the clay and dirt and shit like that so I'll have to re paint these in a few weeks the right way


----------



## baggedout81

I used that bulldog adhesion primer.it turned out good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

singlepumphopper said:


> Caprice on D's that looks good man I should've done that but gotta fuk it up at lease once to get it right. I feel like pressure washing the shit off


Put sum paint stripper then pressure wash it will be like they were never painted lol


----------



## singlepumphopper

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Put sum paint stripper then pressure wash it will be like they were never painted lol


true :yes:


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

What about spokes that are powdercoated already? Paint stripper?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Mr. MS Roller said:


> What about spokes that are powdercoated already? Paint stripper?


Air craft paint stripper i heard


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

baggedout81 said:


> I used that bulldog adhesion primer.it turned out good


How is it holding up


----------



## del barrio

painted mine with some patterns


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Del barrio, those look real good. In assuming auto grade paint?


----------



## del barrio

thanks! i'm using only house of kolor products, silverbase coat + flakes , masking tape and after several candy coat. wheels match the top , trims and end of the trunk.


----------



## lukedogg98

del barrio said:


> painted mine with some patterns


Those look sic...


----------



## fool2

x2


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## hopndropdownunder

finished my club brothers snow whites today





















i sand blasted them first
then etch primer
then primer filler and sanded them
them 2k top coat


----------



## JAMES843

hopndropdownunder said:


> finished my club brothers snow whites today
> View attachment 1639569
> 
> View attachment 1639569
> 
> View attachment 1639577
> 
> i sand blasted them first
> then etch primer
> then primer filler and sanded them
> them 2k top coat


nice


----------



## big black 67

:worshipoin it BIG!


----------



## hopndropdownunder

i layed a green and blue pinstripe on them today and mounted the tyres
ready to rollem


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

hopndropdownunder said:


> i layed a green and blue pinstripe on them today and mounted the tyres
> ready to rollem
> View attachment 1639921


Looking nice there i bought some China's there alittle rusty old an all ,but im painting them same color as the car.Which my painter is mixing up muti colors and pearls together so i have to be patient


----------



## hopndropdownunder

thanks fellas


----------



## toosweet

blvd cruiser 832 said:


> Looking nice there i bought some China's there alittle rusty old an all ,but im painting them same color as the car.Which my painter is mixing up muti colors and pearls together so i have to be patient


How are you planning to remove the rust?


----------



## brn2ridelo

blvd cruiser 832 said:


> Looking nice there i bought some China's there alittle rusty old an all ,but im painting them same color as the car.Which my painter is mixing up muti colors and pearls together so i have to be patient





toosweet said:


> How are you planning to remove the rust?





Works wonders you might not want to paint them afterwards


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Where u get that at


----------



## brn2ridelo

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Where u get that at


www.allbriteusa.com


----------



## toosweet

brn2ridelo said:


> Works wonders you might not want to paint them afterwards


Might work good to clean dirty oxidized wires but not badly rusty ones, those looked pretty bad. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I've been using that same acid for a long time from detailsupplyoutlet.com It should work on those wheels. 

Dilute it and follow the instructions. Use a spray bottle for thats chemical resistant. The cheap ones have a metal ball that will desolve and not work after the acid sits a few days.


----------



## regallowlow187

New year bump


----------



## big black 67

Any before and after pics?


----------



## Deimos666

Love this thread, have looked through it numerous times.

I was never sure if I would like painted wires, but to be honest most look great.

I may paint the set of 100 spoke D's I have to match my 95 Town Car when I eventually get some paint for it. The D's have rusted barrels that isn't fixable and would need a re-chrome. Since the spokes are stainless I might try to leave them the chrome look and paint the rest. Wire wheel acid made them look great, but still some rust spots around the dish that is all the way through the chrome and badly pitted; I mean from 20ft away they look awesome, but when you get close you can tell they were rusted.


----------



## Frank V

Did a rusty China set a few years ago.......came out really NICE

-cleaned wheels with proform degreaser
-used self etching primer (3 coats)
-urethane paint (3 coats) 

** urethane paint is way more solid than regular automotive paint and it has a clear already in it. 
Cost like a hundred bucks to do the whole job, but worth it.
Kept the wheels for a few summers and sold them... Still nice and clean though.


----------



## regallowlow187

TTT


----------

